# Weekly Competition 2019-11



## Mike Hughey (Mar 12, 2019)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle.us - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle.us (winner's prize must be claimed within 30 days).

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com! (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or PM Mike Hughey if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 60 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed and with feet you can use both hands during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.
Kilominx scrambles uses the notation for Megaminx.
Redi Cube scrambles are generated using xyzzy's scrambler, which uses the older style Rubiks'kewb notation.
For Master Pyraminx, a "w" means "wide so that you turn 3 of the 4 layers. As with Pyraminx, lowercase moves are for the tips.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.


*2x2x2*
*1. *U R' U' F2 R2 U' R U R'
*2. *F R2 F' R U' F' U2 R2 F
*3. *R2 U' F' U2 R F' R F2
*4. *U2 R U' R U' F2 U' R U' R'
*5. *F' U2 R F U R' F2

*3x3x3*
*1. *L2 U2 L2 B2 D' B2 U' R2 U' F2 D2 R D B2 L2 U' F R D F U
*2. *L2 B2 D2 B2 D2 R U2 R' B2 R' F2 U' R2 B' R B2 R F' R D' U2
*3. *D' L2 D R2 D2 F2 D' F2 U' R2 B2 L B F2 L' B' F' R U B L
*4. *U F B2 R' F2 U' D2 R D' R2 B D2 L2 B U2 R2 F2 D2 L2 D2
*5. *L D' F B R2 L F L F' D2 B' L2 U2 F R2 L2 U2 L2 F'

*4x4x4*
*1. *R D' Rw' D' L2 Fw' D' Rw' B2 F2 U B2 D' R' F Uw' Fw2 F2 Rw' B L2 Rw2 F2 Rw2 Fw F2 U' L' Uw' Fw Rw' Uw2 Fw' R' U' B2 Rw U2 B2 Fw2
*2. *B2 Fw F2 D' B' F' D2 B L2 U2 Rw2 U2 F' D2 F2 U2 B F L2 Rw R' Fw U' Fw Rw D2 R2 D' B U Rw2 D' L' D Rw B Uw' Rw R' Uw2
*3. *R' D2 Rw' R' Uw2 L2 Uw2 R B2 F' Rw2 Uw L R' Fw' L2 R D B Uw2 B' R' F' U' L' U2 B Uw2 U L2 R2 Uw Rw2 F L' Fw2 D Uw F2 U'
*4. *Uw2 Fw D2 Fw F' D Rw R2 Fw2 Rw2 Uw2 U L Rw' R Fw2 Rw D2 Uw U2 L' U2 Fw D2 U' B Fw' F D2 F' D2 Rw R' B Fw' U Fw R2 U B'
*5. *Rw2 R2 U' F' L R B Rw' B2 Uw Rw' Fw2 Rw' B' Fw D Rw' U' Fw2 D' B' Fw F L2 B2 Fw' F Uw2 F Uw2 R F D2 U R2 U2 Rw B Fw F

*5x5x5*
*1. *B2 Dw Uw L U' B2 F' D2 L' Fw' Dw Fw' Dw2 R B2 Fw' D2 Lw U2 R2 Fw' L2 Dw Lw' Bw' R2 Fw D2 L2 Uw2 Rw' Bw R2 Fw D2 Bw2 L Fw' D Lw B2 L' Dw' R2 D Fw' L U' Rw' Bw R2 U' Fw L' U2 L' Dw B U2 Lw
*2. *U' Rw2 Bw2 Fw Lw D Bw2 F Rw2 B L Rw' Uw' Rw2 Dw B2 Bw F' L' Lw Rw R' Bw' Fw2 D' Uw2 Lw2 Rw2 B2 D2 Dw U Lw R U' F2 D2 Uw2 U2 L' Lw2 B' Lw R D' Lw' D' L' F' D B R2 Dw2 Bw2 Dw2 F2 L Uw Rw' Uw
*3. *Lw Uw B Bw2 F' Dw Bw D' U Lw R' B' F' L2 B2 L' R2 Dw' Bw' Fw2 L2 Lw2 R' Uw Fw2 D Dw2 L' Lw2 F U2 Rw2 F U' L2 R' B L2 Fw' D' Uw U' B' L2 U' F L R2 Bw2 Fw' Lw' R' D B' Lw2 Uw U2 Rw' Bw F
*4. *B2 F' U Bw L' Lw2 Rw2 R2 U' Lw Uw Bw' Fw2 F Uw B' Lw2 B Bw2 F' Dw R2 D' Bw' D' L B U' B' Bw' Fw F2 Lw' Rw2 D2 Uw U2 Rw2 F' D2 Bw2 U2 F' L B2 Fw' F2 Dw B Bw' D' U2 B2 U' Lw2 Bw2 L Dw' Uw R2
*5. *L' Rw' Bw D' B' Uw2 B' Fw Dw' L2 Rw R2 D Lw' Dw' B Bw2 D2 Uw U2 R2 U' Rw' Bw' Dw Uw F Lw Bw Lw2 Rw Uw' Fw Rw2 B F' D2 Dw B' D Uw2 B Lw Rw' B2 Bw U2 F2 Lw2 U L2 D2 F2 D' Uw Lw' Dw2 L2 Lw R

*6x6x6*
*1. *3F2 D2 L 2L' 3R D' 3F L2 3F2 R F2 L2 2B 3F 2L2 2B2 3F D' 2U2 U' 2F2 F U2 2R' 2D' 2R2 D' 3U 2R' 2U2 B F2 3R' 2D2 R 2B2 D B' 3U2 2R' R B' D 2D2 2B 3U 2U' 2B L2 3R F 2D2 2F 2R 3U 2U' 3F' L 2L2 B F' 2U 2L' 2B2 3F 2F' D 2L2 2D U
*2. *R' B' 2L F R 3F2 3R' 2B' L' U2 3F' D' 3F2 2F 2R2 D' 2B' 2U' 3F' 2F F2 R' D U 3R' 3U' U 2R2 F2 2U' 2B2 D' 2D 3U 2U 2F' 2U2 R' U2 2L R2 D' 2U' R D' 2F D 2U2 2R' R D L2 2L' D2 3U 2U 2L' F L' 2R 2F L' 2L2 F 2L 2F 2L2 B 3R' 2F2
*3. *3R 2B2 3F D2 3R 3F2 2F' 2U2 U2 R F' U' 2R2 D2 2U' 2B2 L' 3F2 3R' D2 2L2 2R2 F2 D 2U' 2B' 2F' 2D' L' 2L B L2 3F 2F2 L D 2B' 3F' 2F2 2L2 2R2 F2 2D' 2F R D 3R2 R D2 2U' 3R2 2F D B' 3U2 U R 3F2 2L 2R2 D' 2D 2R2 2D 2B2 L' 3U 2U' 2B R
*4. *3F 3R 2D B' 3F' 2F' 2D F' R' 2D B' 2F' 3U2 3R' B' 2B' 3F 2F2 3R' 2R' 3U2 2L2 B' 2U2 2L2 2D2 R' 3U' U' 2F L2 3U2 R' B2 F' L 3R' 3F 2F' 2R' D2 B2 3F' 2F2 2R' 2U 3F2 R' 2U2 2L' 2B2 2D' 2F L2 3R2 3U B' 2D' B 3R2 R' F U2 F' D2 2D' U2 L' 3R2 D'
*5. *2B' 3F' 2F' 2L' B 2R 2U 2B 2R' U2 2R' 3U2 B' 2F2 3R2 D F' D 2D' 2U F 2R2 2D 2L' 2D2 2B 2F2 F2 3R' 2R' 2B' L 3R' 2R2 R 2B L' B' 3F 2F' 2D' 3F F2 D 2U2 L 2R 2U 2R2 2B2 3F F' U' 2F2 L 2L' R' B 3R' 2B2 2R R2 3F' F2 R2 B2 3U 2U 2F2 L2

*7x7x7*
*1. *3R F2 D' U2 L2 3U2 R2 3F' 3D' 3F 3L2 F 3D2 F U' 2F 3L' 2D 3U 2B R2 B' 3D2 3U' 2L 2D 2L' 3U 3B' 3U' 3L' D 2B' F 3D' L' 3F2 2U 2L2 2R' U' 2F2 L2 F' 2U 2L' 3D 3L' 2D' B2 D' 3B' F2 D2 U 2F F 2R2 R2 2D' 2L2 3U2 2B 3D2 2B D 3B 2L F D 2D 2B' L' R2 D2 2B' 2F' 3U2 2U 3B2 3F2 2F D2 B2 2D2 U' 3B' 2F2 F 3U B' 3B 2F F' 2U2 R2 B' 2F2 2L' 3B2
*2. *L2 2R 3B' 2F2 D2 3D2 2U2 3B2 2F 3L2 2F' 3U2 F' 2U' U2 2B 3B2 3D U 3L2 2F' 2L U' 3L 3D2 3U2 2B2 3F L' R 2D 3L2 3R2 R2 2D2 L 3L' 2R D2 L 3L' U' L' 3R B D 2D2 2U' 3F U' 2R2 B 3F' 3L 3D 2U' 2B' U2 3R2 2B' 3B2 2D2 3U' 3R 2R 3B2 2F 3D2 B2 3B 2F2 U' B2 2D2 2U' L2 D 3L 3F' L 2B L2 3U2 3B' 2R2 D 2R 2U B 2L 3L' R' 3D2 3U2 2B2 2D 3L' 3R' 2U' U2
*3. *3U2 3L 2U2 2F' D' F U2 3B 3F 2F' 2U2 3F 2R 2U 3L2 3U2 L' 3R' R' B 3F 3U 2R2 D2 2U' 3B' 3L2 3F2 3R U' 3L' 2B2 2L2 3B' L2 2R' 3B2 2U' 2L' F2 3D 2R2 3U' 2F2 3L2 3D2 3R' 2R2 2U2 2F D 2L2 R B 3B2 2F2 U2 F D2 B' 3F' 2L 3L2 3F' 2F2 L2 F2 3R' 2D' R' 2B' 2L2 3L' 3R2 R2 3B2 F' 2R' F' 2U 3B F2 2U2 3B2 L' B2 2L2 2D2 3U2 3R 3U 3F2 L' 2D' 2B' 2F' L F 2U 3L'
*4. *U L2 3B' 2U2 2R 2D 3L' 2U' 3B' L' 3L R 3U2 L 3B2 3L 3R 3D2 3U2 2L2 3U2 U' 3B2 3U U L2 3L' 3B' 2U' U R' 2F' 3R' 2R' U' 2B' 3R 2F2 F' U' 2R2 U' 2L' 3L R2 2B' 3B2 3L' 2R R2 B 3B2 F2 3L' B D2 2L2 3R R2 3B 2D2 2B' 3R 2D2 2U2 L2 2R2 B' 2U2 B2 3D2 3F' R D2 3D' 2F R2 3B' 2L2 3R 2R2 2B' L B' 3L' 3R U' 3F L' 2R2 R D2 2D' 2L' 2R2 D' 2L2 2R 2D 3D'
*5. *2U' 2B' L R2 B' 2U U 3R B2 3U U2 2R2 3B2 3F F2 R2 F' 2U' 2L2 R' B' 3L2 3U2 2U' U' 3R 3F2 2R 3D' U 3L2 3B 3D F2 3D 3B' 2R2 R' F' 3L 2F' D' 2D 2L2 2U2 L2 2L2 3L' 3R2 2R' 3F' 3D2 L R' 3B' 2L' 2B' 3D' 3U' B 3F 2R2 U' 2R 3U 2U2 2L2 D 2D 2U2 L2 2R2 3D' 3U2 B 2F D2 2D' 2U' 2L2 2B' 3B2 3F2 L 3L' 2R2 B D R2 2D 2U' 2F' 2D' 3R 3B 3U' 2L R2 3D2 3R

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *F2 R F' U2 F' R' F2 U'
*2. *U R' F U R U2 F U'
*3. *F2 R F' U' R F2 U' F U'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *U L' R' U' L' B2 L R' B2 L D' F2 D' R D U' F2 R2 F2 Rw' Uw2
*2. *F' B' U2 R B D' R U2 D2 L2 R B2 F D F' R D2 B U' D' F2 Rw2 Uw'
*3. *B U2 R L U' R' B2 F U' L' F2 U' B' F L2 F' L2 U' L F' Uw2

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *D2 L2 R' D Uw' B2 F R Uw' Fw' R' D2 Fw' L2 Rw2 B2 Fw2 Uw R' B Fw' F R2 D' Fw' D2 L2 Rw R B' F2 D U Rw' Uw Fw2 F Rw' F U
*2. *Uw2 R' Fw2 L Uw' F2 L' R2 D' Uw2 B2 L B2 Uw F' L2 Rw' B Fw2 D Uw' Fw2 R D2 Fw2 Uw' Fw' D Rw2 Uw' B' R' Uw' L Fw F2 L R2 Uw' B'
*3. *L D Uw' B Fw F' L2 Rw' U Rw2 D2 B' Fw' F2 Rw' Uw2 Rw' F2 D' Fw' L2 D2 Uw2 L R' D' Uw U2 L Fw2 F' L Rw' Uw' U Fw' F D2 B2 L2

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Bw2 Fw2 F2 Lw2 F' R U' L' D' Dw B' L2 Lw' Rw Uw' Lw2 Bw' F' Uw2 B2 F Uw2 Lw B2 D Fw2 Dw Uw2 Bw' Fw2 L Dw' Uw U' L2 R2 Dw' Fw' L' Bw2 Dw2 L2 Lw U2 Bw' Fw Dw2 Fw2 U Rw D2 Fw' Dw2 Fw' Dw' L' Fw Dw U2 B'
*2. *B Fw2 F' U' L' D' Fw' Lw2 F2 Dw F Uw F2 Dw2 U Lw' R' U2 L' D' L F Dw2 B' U' Fw2 Rw2 Bw R Fw L' F U2 Bw' Fw2 Rw2 Dw2 Bw' Fw' Dw' Rw2 U' R2 D Bw Rw Dw' Bw2 L Lw R Fw2 Dw2 Uw' Lw2 B Uw' U2 L R'
*3. *D2 F' U F' D' U' Rw' R2 B2 L D' Dw2 Uw B' Rw2 Dw Bw2 F2 L2 D2 B' F' Uw2 Rw2 D' Rw Fw' F2 R Uw U' Fw L2 D' B Uw2 L' B Uw2 L' B2 Bw' L2 R Dw2 U' Lw' R Fw' Dw' B L Lw F Rw2 B2 D2 U Bw U2

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *3U' 3R' R 2B' D2 3F F' R2 2D2 B 2L 2U2 B2 2B' 2U2 R 2B2 2U2 2L' 3R2 2D B' L2 2L R2 2D R2 3U' 2U B 2B' F' L2 3R' 2R' U' 3F' D2 2D2 3U2 R2 3U' 2L' 3U2 B F' 2L D' 2D' 3F' F' 2L2 R2 2D2 B 3R' 3F F2 2L 2R 2U 2B' R' 2B D 3U' 3F U 2B 3U

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *3U2 3R2 3B2 F2 R D 2D 3D 3U2 U2 R' 3B' F' 3L2 2F' 3U2 2U R' 3B 3F2 3U2 3R2 2U2 B 2U' 2R 2U' B' 2U' 2R 3F' L 2L' 3U 2U2 B' D2 2R' B' 2L2 2U' R B 2D U' 3L2 B' 3F2 L' 2L2 3B2 D 3D' 3L 2B 3B' L' 2B' 2F 3U2 3F 2F U' F U' 2B2 3F2 D' 3D' L2 2D2 B2 F2 2L2 2B2 3D 3U2 3R U' 2B 3F U F2 3D B' 2D2 2B' F2 D2 3R 2U' 3R' 2U2 3R2 B 2U2 L2 U2 3R' 2B

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *U L R' U L2 U F2 U L R' B D2 R F2 R D2 L' D' L2 F' D2 Rw' Uw'
*2. *L' B' L2 B' U2 F' U D F' D' F L2 D B L' D' B2 R2 B R Fw' Uw
*3. *B2 L B D L R2 U' L D2 F' L' R' B2 L2 D F L2 B' L D F Rw2 Uw'
*4. *L U2 D2 F2 R' F B' R2 F L2 U2 R2 U' R U L2 B2 D B Rw2 Uw'
*5. *U' D2 F B L' U2 F2 B' U2 B L2 U' R L2 F D2 F B U2 Fw Uw'
*6. *B U R F2 U F' R2 B' R' B2 U2 L2 F' B' D2 B2 L B R' D2 Rw Uw
*7. *D2 B' D2 F' B' U B R' U2 R2 D2 U' L2 R2 F' B2 U' L2 D2 L' Fw' Uw
*8. *B' U D R' D2 U' L' U' B' L2 F B U2 B2 R L2 F' D' R2 U2 F' Rw2 Uw'
*9. *B R' L2 D2 B2 D L' B' U F B R2 L U2 F' D2 R' D F2 R U Rw' Uw
*10. *D2 F' L F2 U' F2 B2 L U2 L' U F' R B' F' D2 L F' R' F2 Rw Uw'
*11. *L2 U2 D R U2 D' L2 U2 L2 F' U D2 R' B2 F' U2 F' D' U' Rw Uw
*12. *D2 F2 U2 D2 L F' R D' U F L' U' D' F2 D2 F R2 B' D' F Rw' Uw2
*13. *U2 L' D2 B2 D' U' F L2 D U L2 D' R B' D U2 B2 F' L2 Fw' Uw
*14. *R L' D2 U R B R2 B' R U D' F2 L' R' D2 F' R U2 D B2 F' Rw
*15. *B2 U F2 U R F' U' R2 L2 D L F2 L D' R2 U F' B' L B' R' Fw Uw
*16. *L U' D' R' D F' L' R' B L' R' U' F D' F B D' U' B L2 B2 Rw2 Uw
*17. *F' R' F2 L2 D L R' B R' B2 L2 R2 F' R2 L2 F B L F2 U Fw Uw
*18. *F B' R2 B' L' U2 R2 D' U B2 F2 D2 F' L2 R' F' D F' R2 U' B Rw2 Uw2
*19. *L U2 F2 D2 L2 B' F R2 B2 L F' L U2 L' R U2 B U2 F D Fw' Uw2
*20. *F2 R2 F2 D U' R L' B D2 B R L' D' L2 D2 F L2 B D' Rw' Uw'
*21. *D2 B2 D' R U2 F' U2 L B L B L2 R' U F' U2 F' B D' L D2 Rw' Uw'
*22. *L B' F' U L' D2 U2 R D L2 D F B L D U' F' L' B' Rw' Uw'
*23. *L B L' U L2 F L U' F' R' U R L2 B' L' F2 U' L D Fw Uw
*24. *D2 F L2 R D2 F2 U' F2 R2 D2 B2 D' B2 D' B2 R' L' B' U' L' R2 Fw' Uw2
*25. *R' B2 F' U2 B' D' R' U2 F D2 B' R U' B U B' R F U2 L Fw Uw
*26. *B2 R2 D' B F R' F2 R' F R L B2 D F2 D' B2 F R' L2 B Rw Uw2
*27. *B2 D' B2 D2 R' F U2 F2 L2 D' B2 F' L' B2 R' F' R B R Fw Uw
*28. *B2 D F L' R' B D B2 L2 F' D U' B2 U' D2 L D F' R2 U2 Fw' Uw2
*29. *D L' D' U' F2 B' R2 D' U F2 L' B2 F2 U2 D R L' F2 D2 L2 B' Rw' Uw2
*30. *U2 L U F B' L' R B2 R2 F U' D2 B2 L U' R2 L' U F' Rw' Uw
*31. *U' F L' U F' R U F2 D R2 B2 D2 L' D' R L2 F' D U Fw' Uw
*32. *D L2 U2 R' B2 L2 R' F U' R2 U2 R2 U2 D B2 F L' U L Fw' Uw'
*33. *D2 B L' R F2 U' L' R2 U2 D R L D2 U' L2 F' U' L D2 U L2 Fw Uw
*34. *D' F' U R' D F' D2 R2 U2 L2 R2 U' B' U' R B2 L R2 D2 F' U2 Fw Uw2
*35. *F D' F' R2 L2 B2 R2 U B' D2 U B' D' B D R2 U B' D2 L' U' Fw Uw'
*36. *U' D' B D2 L' F L D2 U2 B2 U2 F R' U' B U' B' D2 L' Fw
*37. *R D2 F R' B2 R2 U L' D B D2 B D F2 L2 U' D2 L F L R' Uw2
*38. *B U2 B2 F' L2 D2 L U L B D U2 L R2 U L2 U L U' R Fw Uw2
*39. *D R B' F' L' D L' R B' R2 B2 F D2 F B2 D2 B2 D2 B Rw2 Uw2
*40. *D' F2 L U L' F L' U2 R U2 F L2 D' B2 R U' L2 R B2 U2 F2 Rw' Uw
*41. *R' F2 R F2 D2 L2 R' U R2 B' R U L R2 D' R2 U2 L B L2 Fw Uw
*42. *B L' U R2 B2 F2 R' B' F D L U L2 D R' D' B' D U Fw Uw'
*43. *R2 F' B L2 B2 L R2 D R' D' B2 R' D2 U2 R' F L F2 D' B2 Rw2 Uw'
*44. *B' U B D' B2 R2 F U L B' F' D' U' F' L U' D B' R L Fw Uw2
*45. *L' R D F2 B2 D' B' R' F2 B L2 U2 F' B2 R2 L D' R2 F D R Fw Uw
*46. *F' R2 D R D' U' R2 B2 L2 B2 D' F' R' B' F D' F L2 R' D F Rw2 Uw'
*47. *U' L' R B L2 U2 F L2 F2 B2 D' B2 U' D2 B' D U R L' B2 F2 Rw2 Uw'
*48. *U' B' F2 R F R2 D L U2 B' L2 F B' R2 F U' D F D U2 B Rw' Uw
*49. *U2 B' L2 D2 B' R B D2 B' U' F2 U2 F' D2 R' F' L F2 U B L2 Fw' Uw2
*50. *B U' D' R2 F L' U' D R' U' L D R' L' F R U F' B2 D' Rw Uw'
*51. *F2 B' U F D' U L2 D' U' L' D U' F' L F' R' F' D' B Rw2 Uw2
*52. *R2 D L2 D' L R' F' R2 U R' F U' B R' B2 U2 D' R2 L' Fw Uw2
*53. *R F' U R' L2 B F' D U L F' R' L F' D' R' U' R L2 F2 Rw2 Uw2
*54. *L' D U2 F2 B L2 B' R B R F' B' L2 R' F L' U2 R2 U' Fw Uw'
*55. *L2 R2 U' L D2 L F B' D2 L R' D' B F2 L D' U' F' D' R F' Rw Uw
*56. *F2 U' R B L' D L2 F U2 L F' B' R D2 F' D F2 D' F2 U' Rw2 Uw
*57. *R B2 L2 F D' R L2 B D' B' R' U L2 U D R2 D' F B D R' Fw' Uw2
*58. *U B' U' D2 F' D2 U2 B' F D' B' F D' L2 B' U L' B' F L Fw' Uw'
*59. *R' D' F' B2 D2 L F2 D R L D' F B' D U' R' L' U' R2 B Rw2 Uw'
*60. *R B' L' F R2 U2 R B' U2 L2 F' D2 R U R L' D' U' R L2 Fw' Uw

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *R2 F2 U2 F L2 U2 B' U2 B L2 R D' L2 R2 D F' D2 L D2 U L
*2. *L2 B' R2 B2 R U' D' R2 F R' B2 L' B2 R F2 R' D2 L2 U2 D2
*3. *B' D2 F L2 B F D2 U2 L2 U2 B2 R D U' L B D2 L2 U' B2 D2
*4. *U' B2 F2 U B2 U' L2 D' B2 D2 L2 R' D2 F' L F2 L D B' D U'
*5. *R' U2 R D2 B2 L2 U2 L' D2 L F' U' L2 R B' L F U' B D'

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *B2 L2 D L2 D' B2 D2 L2 U B2 D' B D2 L2 B2 D' L D' R F U'
*2. *B' D2 F2 D2 U2 R2 F R2 B' U2 L2 D' L2 R D' R' B L F' D
*3. *U2 F2 R' U2 F2 R2 D2 F2 L B2 L F' U' L' D2 R' D' L' B' D' F2
*4. *B2 D' F2 U' F2 R2 F2 U2 B2 R2 B' L2 D L F' D2 R2 D' L' U
*5. *F2 D' L2 F2 U B2 U2 F2 U2 L2 U' F L2 U' L D L2 B F2 D' F2

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *U' B2 R2 L' F L' D' R B R2 F2 U F2 U R2 U R2 U2 B2 U
*2. *F2 L' D2 L' F2 D2 F2 D2 L U2 R F D2 B U' F2 L U2 B' U B2
*3. *D2 B U2 F2 D' R2 B' U R' F' R2 L2 F2 D2 B' R2 F D2 L2
*4. *B' D2 R2 B L2 B L2 D2 B2 F' R B F D' L' U' F D2 B U' L'
*5. *L D' F R' D2 R2 U' B L U B2 U' B2 U2 B2 L2 D' L2 B2 U2

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F D2 B2 R2 B2 D L2 U F2 D U F' R' F2 L R' U' R D' U R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F U2 R2 F2 L2 B2 D U2 B2 D' R2 U F L F2 L D' B' D B R U R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F D' F R2 D F' R F' U B D' R B2 R B2 D2 R B2 R2 L U2 D2 R' U' F

*2+3+4 Relay*
*2. *U2 R2 F U' F U F' U
*3. *F2 U2 F D2 F R2 D2 R2 U2 B' R B F U2 B' L2 R D L' U' F'
*4. *D2 Rw2 D' F2 U' Fw2 D B D' L2 F' D2 L U B Fw' D Rw R' D' Rw' F D2 U Rw' R Uw L2 Rw Uw B' Fw' Rw Uw' L2 D B' L D' Uw'

*2+3+4+5 Relay*
*2. *F2 R F' R2 F U' F2 U2 F'
*3. *L2 F R' D L2 F' L' F2 R L2 U2 R2 F2 U' B2 U2 D F2 L2 U
*4. *Rw B' Uw' B2 R' U' Fw' Uw F Uw' Fw F Uw Fw L' Rw' Uw' L Rw' R Uw Fw2 Rw D2 U2 L B L B2 Fw F' Rw2 F' D U F' U R F2 R2
*5. *F L Lw' Fw' Uw' U B Bw' Fw2 Lw2 Bw L Lw Uw2 F' D' U Lw2 R2 F2 Uw2 U' F2 U2 Fw2 F L2 F D Bw Fw Uw' Rw2 U2 F' Dw2 Fw2 Dw' F U Rw' F Dw' B' Fw L Lw' R U Bw2 Dw' L F D F' L' Bw2 Fw F2 Dw'

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay*
*2. *U2 F' R U2 F' U R' F R U2
*3. *U F2 D B2 D' L2 U' B2 U R2 U' B' R' U L U2 B2 U F D
*4. *Uw2 U2 R2 Uw2 L R Uw2 F D Fw2 Uw2 Rw U2 F U L Fw2 U' B' L R Uw2 U B2 U' Rw' D B Fw D2 U2 R' F' U Rw2 Uw U B' L Rw'
*5. *Rw2 B' F2 D2 Dw' B Fw2 U Bw' R B2 F' Rw' F2 Uw2 Rw' U' R Fw2 U2 Lw R' Uw' Fw' U' Fw2 F D2 Dw2 Lw B2 Bw F2 U F Lw R2 Bw2 Lw' B' U' B2 Bw D' Uw Rw U2 Lw' Uw Rw2 Bw Fw F2 Rw' R' Fw' R Dw Lw Bw'
*6. *R2 F2 L2 2R' F2 R2 2F2 U' 3F2 R F' L' 2R2 D L2 R 2F' R B 2D B' 2B' 3U 2U' 3R' 2B2 2F 2U U' R2 D U' B' L' 2L' 3R2 3U' F L' 2L' B2 D2 2U U' 2F2 R2 B2 R' D2 B 3F 2D 2R2 2D 2U 3F2 D L' 2L' 3R2 2U' 2F2 R F D2 2U2 2F2 3R U2 2B'

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay*
*2. *F U R' F U' R F2 U2 R2 U'
*3. *R D2 L' B2 U2 L' D2 L' F2 U2 R D R D' F2 R B' D' F R D
*4. *Rw Fw' U' B' U2 Rw' Fw2 Uw R' Fw2 D Rw2 B2 L2 D Uw L' U B' Rw B' Rw' U' L2 D L Rw' F L2 Uw2 B Fw2 D' B L Rw R' B' F' U'
*5. *B' Bw2 Lw' Rw Fw Rw' U B Rw F R2 F L' Rw' B' Lw' D U' Rw' Dw' Bw2 F2 Dw2 Uw B F2 Dw' Uw' U' Rw2 R F L2 Lw R2 B' Fw2 U B Dw2 Lw U' R2 B' Uw2 R D Dw Uw2 Bw' D' Dw' Bw R2 Fw2 D2 B2 R B D'
*6. *2L' D2 2U2 2L2 3R 2R2 2B2 3F2 D2 3U' U2 L' 2F2 2L R D 3U' 2U 2R 3F2 2F2 2L' D 2D' U' L U B2 3U' R' 3F2 U' B2 F2 2R' F' 3U 2F F' 2U' 2L' B2 3F' D2 U B2 2L R D' 2D 2F' 3R2 B2 2B' 3F' D' U 2L U 2B' 2D 2U U2 B 2L 2R 3F L2 B 2B'
*7. *2L2 2R' 3U' 3L' R' B 2L' 2R' 2B R2 2D 3B2 3U2 2L2 3R' 2R D' R 3U' L' D' 3F' 3L R' 3B' D 2U' U2 R2 B' 3B 2F2 2L2 D2 B' D' 2D2 3U 2U R' 3B' D' 2D2 U 3R D2 3F' 2D 2L' 3L' 2B' L 2D2 3F' 3U2 3B2 3L' F 2L' 3U2 2U' 3F 2U 3L' 3R R' 3B2 L2 R F 2L2 3U' U F2 3L' 3F' 3L' D' 2R' B' D' 3U2 2F' 2D' L2 2L' 2D2 F 3D 2U' U2 2F2 F' 2D' 3D2 3L' 2F' 2L' D 2D

*Clock*
*1. *UR5- DR3- DL3- UL1+ U3- R5- D1- L6+ ALL1- y2 U5- R3+ D5- L1+ ALL3+ UR DR 
*2. *UR4+ DR2+ DL1+ UL1+ U5- R2+ D3- L4+ ALL4+ y2 U1- R5- D3- L0+ ALL0+ UR UL 
*3. *UR4- DR5- DL3- UL3+ U0+ R4+ D3+ L1+ ALL0+ y2 U4- R6+ D1- L5+ ALL1- DR UL 
*4. *UR2+ DR5- DL4+ UL3- U6+ R6+ D4+ L3- ALL3+ y2 U2- R0+ D5- L1- ALL2- UR UL 
*5. *UR0+ DR1+ DL6+ UL4+ U4- R4+ D2+ L5+ ALL6+ y2 U3+ R1+ D3+ L6+ ALL1+ DR UL 

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
*2. *R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
*3. *R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
*4. *R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
*5. *R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *R U L' B R L' B R l r' b' u
*2. *L R' L B L' U B' r' u
*3. *L R' L' R L' B U l r u
*4. *L B R U' R L U B' l' r' b u
*5. *R' L B' L U R L l' r b' u

*Square-1*
*1. *(-5, 0) / (-1, -4) / (1, 4) / (-1, 2) / (-2, 4) / (-1, 2) / (-2, -2) / (-1, -3) / (-3, -3) / (0, -1) / (0, -4) / (-2, 0) / (4, 0)
*2. *(0, -4) / (-2, 1) / (2, -1) / (4, 4) / (2, -1) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (0, -2) / (-3, -3) / (0, -1) / (0, -4) / (-4, -2) /
*3. *(1, -3) / (-1, 2) / (0, 3) / (1, 4) / (2, -1) / (-2, -5) / (2, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -1) / (-4, -3) / (0, -2)
*4. *(1, 0) / (-4, -4) / (-2, 1) / (-4, -1) / (-2, 4) / (-1, 2) / (0, -3) / (6, 1) / (3, 3) / (5, -2) / (6, 0) / (4, 0) / (-5, 0)
*5. *(-2, 0) / (3, 0) / (2, -4) / (0, -3) / (-3, -3) / (4, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-1, -3) / (3, 3) / (-1, -2) / (0, -4) / (-4, -2)

*Skewb*
*1. *R B U L U R' L' R B' R B
*2. *U B L U L' U B R' B' R' L'
*3. *L B R' U' R' L B' U R' L' R'
*4. *U L U B' U L U' L U L' U
*5. *B L U' B' L' U L R U' L U

*KiloMinx*
*1. * R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U' x2
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U' x2
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U' x2
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
*2. * R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U x2
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U' x2
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U' x2
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U'
*3. * R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U' x2
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U x2
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U' x2
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U'
*4. * R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U x2
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U x2
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U x2
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U
*5. * R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U x2
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U x2
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U x2
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U

*Mini Guildford*
*2. *U2 R' U' R2 F R' U2 F2 R2
*3. *D2 L' B2 D2 L' D2 L' F2 D2 L2 D2 U F2 D2 B L' F D' B' U2
*4. *F' D' F' Uw R' Uw Fw2 Uw2 Fw2 D L2 Fw F2 Uw B R2 Fw' U2 F' Uw' Rw D2 R B Fw' Rw Fw2 Rw2 R F L D' B2 Fw' F' L2 D U' R U
*5. *Fw L' D Bw' Uw2 R2 Uw R U' R' Dw2 Uw' Fw' F2 L Lw Rw2 R2 D Dw2 B2 Fw' Rw' D2 Rw R' Dw2 Lw2 R Dw2 B' F2 L' R2 Uw2 Bw2 Rw' R U2 L' Bw2 F L Rw' Dw Rw B F U' Bw2 L' Lw2 Rw R2 D Fw2 R2 B' D2 Rw
*OH. *F D2 R2 U2 B' R2 F' L2 F R2 B' U' L' R' D F U2 B R' D2 R2
*Clock. *UR0+ DR2- DL2- UL2- U4- R2+ D1- L1+ ALL5- y2 U3- R0+ D4+ L3- ALL5- UR DR UL 
*Mega. *R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
*Pyra. *R' U' L U L B' U B' l r' b
*Square-1. *(0, -1) / (1, -2) / (3, 0) / (-1, -4) / (0, 3) / (-2, -2) / (-1, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (0, 4) / (-1, -2) / (3, 0)
*Skewb. *R L' R' B R U L B U B' U

*Redi Cube*
*1. *B' F' b B r' R' b' r B F R B L' B' R
*2. *r' R' B' b' l f' F f' L' R B' R F' L' B F'
*3. *F' R r' R b r f' l f' L' R' B L B' F L'
*4. *B F' l r f' l b f' R' B F L R' F' R B'
*5. *L f r f r' b l' B' L' R B L B' F'

*Master Pyraminx*
*1. *Bw' Rw U R B' Lw Bw Uw' U' R Bw B' Uw Lw' Bw B' U Uw Lw' Uw Rw' Uw Bw Lw' L Rw L B' R Uw' Rw U' B Lw B U' Bw' L Rw R u' r l b
*2. *Bw Lw' Uw U' R' Rw' L' Lw' U' Bw B' Rw' Uw' L Bw' R' U L' Uw' Rw' U' Uw Bw U' R' Uw R' L' Lw Uw' R L B' Lw' Bw U' Uw R Bw Lw u r l' b'
*3. *Uw' Lw R Rw' U Bw' Lw' L' U' B' R' Bw Lw' R' Bw L' R B Rw' Lw' Rw' L B' Bw U Lw Uw U' Bw' B' Uw' Rw' B' L Bw Rw B' U' Lw B' u b'
*4. *L' U' Uw' Rw R Uw Rw' Bw' Lw Rw B L' Bw' Uw Lw' Uw' R' Bw' R L Uw' B' Bw' U' R L' Rw L' Bw' L U R' Lw' Rw' U Bw U' B' Uw B' u r l'
*5. *Rw' Bw Lw' U Bw' R' B Rw' U' B' Lw' R B' Rw' L U Uw L B Rw' R Uw U L Rw B L' R' U Bw Uw' L Rw B R Bw' Lw' L' Bw' Lw' r


----------



## pjk (Mar 12, 2019)

*3x3x3:* 12.91, 12.99, 12.03, (13.28), (8.87)
Avg: 12.65
Last solve was PLL skip.

*4x4x4:* 54.98, (59.07), (49.59), 58.00, 50.43
Avg: 54.47


----------



## TheKingOfTheDarkSide (Mar 12, 2019)

3×3×3: 20.71,20.32,18.92,(17.65),(22.34)
Avg: 19.98


----------



## iLarryTheOneLung (Mar 12, 2019)

*2x2:* (12.61), 10.69, 8.72, (7.87), 9.89
Avg: 9.77

*3x3:* 1:15.57, (1:17.90), 1:06.24, (58.85), 1:08.08
Avg: 1:09.96

*Skewb:* 20.43, 20.80, (57.43), 38.01, (17.78)
Avg: 26.41


----------



## Reizii_ (Mar 13, 2019)

*2x2:* 
1. 5.03 
2. 4.71 
3. (3.32) 
4. (7.67) 
5. 6.49

Avg: 5.41

*3x3:*
1. (14.06)
2. (16.45)
3. 14.75
4. 14.80
5. 14.51

Avg: 14.69

*4x4:*
1. (2:12.70) (pop lmao) 
2. 1:14.23
3. 1:16.52
4. (1:06.95)
5. 1:19.09

Avg: 1:16.61

*5x5:*
1. 2:15.08
2. 2:30.07 
3. (2:13.16)
4. 2:39.93
5. (2:44.83)

Avg: 2:28.36 (horrible)

*6x6:*
1. 6:13.18
2. 6:41.32
3. (7:42.28)
4. (5:55.69)
5. 6:11.90

Avg: 6:36.88

*Pyraminx:*
1. 6.71
2. 5.91
3. (5.09)
4. 7.15
5. (7.54)

Avg: 6.59

*Square-1:*
1. 43.66
2. 50.49
3. 43.28 
4. (33.41)
5. (57.97)

Avg: 45.81


----------



## CyanSandwich (Mar 15, 2019)

FMC

*1. *R' U' F D2 B2 R2 B2 D L2 U F2 D U F' R' F2 L R' U' R D' U R' U' F


Spoiler



(D F') R' B //EO
L2 D U' L' U //222
U R U' D' B2 //3E2T (13)

sk: R' B L2 D U' L' U2 ^ R U' D' * B2 F D'
^ R' U R F2 R' U' R F2 //block comm to 3c[8-0]
* U F D F' U' F D' F' [8-4]

sol: R' B L2 D U' L' U2 R' U R F2 R' U' R F2 R D' F D F' U' F D' B2 D' (25)



*2. *R' U' F U2 R2 F2 L2 B2 D U2 B2 D' R2 U F L F2 L D' B' D B R U R' U' F


Spoiler



DNF, really dumb because I started insertions at ~5mins

U2 B2 F' U //222
B' L' D L D //223
B' //3e6c (10)
or L2 B L2 B2 //b6c(13)
or L2 B' L2 //3e4c (12) U D' B2 U' D L2 //4c (18)

sk: U2 B2 F' U B' L' D L ^ D L2 B' L2
^ B D B D' B2 //5c (17) - optimal 28

sk: U2 B2 F' U B' L' D L D L2 B L2 B2 - optimal 26
I wasted a lot of time on this and missed an 8-6 first insertion. I either stickered it wrong or too confusingly.

sk: U2 B2 F' U B' L' D L D L2 B' L2 U D' B2 U' D L2 - optimal 27



*3. *R' U' F D' F R2 D F' R F' U B D' R B2 R B2 D2 R B2 R2 L U2 D2 R' U' F


Spoiler



L D (U B U') //EO
(B' R' F2 U2) //222
L' D2 L //223
F' R' F R F' R F R' //g6c(20)

sk: L D L' D2 L F' R' F R F' R ^ * F R' U2 F2 R B U B' U'
^ R' U' R D' R' U R D
* U' F D F' U F D' F'

sol: L D L' D2 L F' R' F R F' U' R D' R' U R D U' F D F' U F D' R' U2 F2 R B U B' U' (32)


----------



## Juicejam (Mar 16, 2019)

2x2: 4.46, 4.24, 4.59, (3.95), (4.76) = 4.43
3x3: 16.39, 11.98, (19.24), (9.35), 13.28 = 13.88
4x4: 1:04.36, (1:11.71), 1:04.24, (58.41), 1:02.17 = 1:03.59
OH: 32.48, (27.38), (45.42), 30.17, 30.64 = 31.10
Skewb: (16.95), 10.15, 14.47, 8.73, (8.03) = 11.12
2-3-4 Relay = 1:28.68
2BLD: 1:06.11, 50.07, 43.00
3BLD: 2:19.06, 2:18.97, DNF
MBLD: 4/5 (34:21.98)


----------



## freshcuber.de (Mar 16, 2019)

2x2: 9.74, 9.93, (8.18), (12.95), 8.49 = 9.38
3x3: 26.29, (32.62), 31.57, (25.50), 30.83 = 29.56
3x3 OH: 42.28, 45.26, (38.83), 40.56, (46.55) = 42.70
4x4: 1:37.96, (DNF), 1:45.79, 2:10.60, (1:37.92) = 1:51.45
5x5: 3:52.57, (3:22.33), (4:08.13), 3:44.23, 3:49.46 = 3:48.75
2+3+4 Relay: 2:32.34
2+3+4+5 Relay: 6:37.47
Skewb: 15.34, (29.59), 18.28, 28.80, (13.56) = 20.80
Pyraminx: (18.25), 14:51, (6.32), 11.48, 18.04 = 14.67
Clock: (27.02), (18.43), 21.01, 18.91, 24.16 = 21.36


----------



## MathNoobz (Mar 17, 2019)

3x3 - 15.44 , (13.05) , 15.81 , 15.34 , (17.41)
3x3 Ao5 - 15.53

3x3OH - (26.36) , 30.24 , (30.65) , 29.08 , 28.32
3x3OH Ao5 - 29.21


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 19, 2019)

Results for week 11: Congratulations to OriginalUsername, ichcubegern, and cuberkid10!

*2x2x2*(161)
1.  1.61 Khairur Rachim
1.  1.61 Kered
3.  1.80 asacuber


Spoiler



4.  1.85 leomannen
5.  1.87 TheDubDubJr
6.  1.89 OriginalUsername
7.  1.95 MichaelNielsen
8.  2.06 Lachlan Stephens
9.  2.19 jancsi02
10.  2.32 NathanaelCubes
11.  2.35 thecubingwizard
12.  2.46 vedroboev
12.  2.46 Helmer Ewert
12.  2.46 [email protected]
15.  2.47 Legomanz
16.  2.51 Richie72
17.  2.52 Sean Hartman
18.  2.54 LowSkill
19.  2.63 Luke Garrett
20.  2.69 PlatonCuber
21.  2.71 MrKuba600
22.  2.73 cuberkid10
23.  2.78 Magdamini
24.  2.79 HawaiiLife745
25.  2.80 Kylegadj
25.  2.80 boby_okta
25.  2.80 JoXCuber
28.  2.81 Angry_Mob
29.  2.91 Nicos
30.  2.93 TipsterTrickster
30.  2.93 AdrianCubing
32.  3.02 jaysammey777
33.  3.05 Kerry_Creech
34.  3.14 TheodorNordstrand
35.  3.16 turtwig
36.  3.17 PokeCubes
36.  3.17 [email protected]
38.  3.24 Marcus Siu
39.  3.25 The Cubinator
40.  3.30 Djangovend
40.  3.30 tJardigradHe
42.  3.39 WoowyBaby
42.  3.39 Jonah Jarvis
44.  3.45 G2013
45.  3.46 Shadowjockey
46.  3.48 ichcubegern
47.  3.58 RileyN23
48.  3.60 JMHCubed
49.  3.63 DGCubes
50.  3.66 Antto Pitkänen
51.  3.68 aaron paskow
52.  3.78 Neb
53.  3.81 Toothcraver55
54.  3.83 trav1
55.  3.88 jason3141
56.  3.98 Coneman
57.  4.02 Connor Yungbluth
58.  4.03 CubicPickle
59.  4.04 Ontricus
60.  4.05 Nard Cubes
61.  4.07 begiuli65
61.  4.07 Arnav13
63.  4.08 V.Kochergin
64.  4.11 sigalig
64.  4.11 VJW
66.  4.14 Liam Wadek
66.  4.14 Aleksandar Dukleski
68.  4.15 tigermaxi
68.  4.15 hotufos
70.  4.19 Dylan Swarts
71.  4.22 colegemuth
72.  4.23 João Vinicius
73.  4.26 skewber10
74.  4.29 weatherman223
75.  4.31 buzzteam4
76.  4.36 Vincențiu Tarsoaga
77.  4.38 whatshisbucket
78.  4.40 sasha_dev
78.  4.40 gutte02
80.  4.43 Juicejam
81.  4.46 Schmizee
82.  4.48 Cooki348
82.  4.48 BradenTheMagician
82.  4.48 m24816
82.  4.48 MartinN13
86.  4.51 lucas
86.  4.51 thembldlord
88.  4.52 Ghost Cuber
89.  4.56 Julio974
90.  4.60 OJ Cubing
91.  4.63 Turkey vld
92.  4.65 fun at the joy
93.  4.67 SirWaffle
94.  4.69 Keenan Johnson
95.  4.71 OwenB
96.  4.72 Metallic Silver
97.  4.82 Logan
98.  4.84 ARandomCuber
98.  4.84 angry broom
100.  4.86 RandomPerson84
101.  4.91 wuque man
101.  4.91 PotatoesAreUs
103.  5.07 Brizzle
104.  5.10 Coinman_
105.  5.16 MattP98
106.  5.17 Matt Hudon
106.  5.17 xyzzy
108.  5.21 Axel Lönnstedt
109.  5.25 Bogdan
110.  5.32 VIBE_ZT
111.  5.34 riz3ndrr
111.  5.34 Moreno van Rooijen
113.  5.40 Axepick06
114.  5.41 Reizii_
115.  5.42 minnow
116.  5.49 B-cubes
117.  5.63 BleachedTurtle
118.  5.64 Fred Lang
119.  5.65 Alpha cuber
120.  5.77 Parke187
121.  5.86 Ian Pang
122.  5.89 InlandEmpireCuber
123.  5.92 Glomnipotent
124.  6.11 SpartanSailor
125.  6.16 swankfukinc
126.  6.18 abunickabhi
127.  6.30 TheCubingAddict980
128.  6.31 John Benwell
129.  6.33 PingPongCuber
129.  6.33 20luky3
131.  6.34 brad711
132.  6.43 Aadil- ali
133.  6.62 theos
134.  6.67 SpeedCubeReview
135.  6.71 topppits
136.  6.74 Bubbagrub
137.  6.83 filipemtx
138.  6.98 UnknownCanvas
139.  7.00 Deri Nata Wijaya
140.  7.08 Billybong378
141.  7.13 ImmolatedMarmoset
142.  7.45 AidanNoogie
142.  7.45 Mike Hughey
144.  7.50 CJCubing
145.  7.97 Petri Krzywacki
146.  8.00 Infraredlizards
147.  8.19 dnguyen2204
148.  8.31 [email protected]
149.  8.86 Nayano
150.  9.13 Lvl9001Wizard
151.  9.23 Coolguy28879
152.  9.27 [email protected]
153.  9.39 freshcuber.de
154.  9.77 iLarryTheOneLung
155.  10.82 Bamboo Cuber
156.  12.19 CroKingFreddy_Cuber
157.  12.51 Jacck
158.  12.76 [email protected]
159.  18.73 draven800909
160.  DNF Pyra42
160.  DNF MCuber


*3x3x3*(201)
1.  6.76 Luke Garrett
2.  7.49 Khairur Rachim
3.  7.54 Jscuber


Spoiler



4.  8.26 RileyN23
5.  8.47 jancsi02
6.  8.56 cuberkid10
7.  8.59 jason3141
8.  8.63 Kylegadj
9.  8.76 Andrew_Douzenis
10.  8.89 Stubbi
11.  9.13 turtwig
12.  9.15 thecubingwizard
13.  9.16 OriginalUsername
14.  9.18 Sean Hartman
15.  9.21 LowSkill
16.  9.22 asacuber
17.  9.31 Shadowjockey
18.  9.37 AidanNoogie
19.  9.38 Djangovend
20.  9.39 TheDubDubJr
21.  9.40 mihnea3000
22.  9.44 jaysammey777
23.  9.46 YoniStrass
24.  9.50 Helmer Ewert
25.  9.51 Jonah Jarvis
26.  9.52 Zeke Mackay
27.  9.56 tJardigradHe
28.  9.58 PlatonCuber
29.  9.61 The Cubinator
30.  9.64 vedroboev
31.  9.69 PokeCubes
32.  9.70 MrKuba600
33.  9.77 Magdamini
34.  9.81 DhruvA
35.  9.97 G2013
36.  9.98 Aleksandar Dukleski
37.  10.00 gutte02
38.  10.08 DGCubes
39.  10.11 Lachlan Stephens
40.  10.17 CubicPickle
41.  10.18 boby_okta
42.  10.26 Ontricus
43.  10.29 ExultantCarn
44.  10.38 JoXCuber
44.  10.38 ichcubegern
46.  10.40 [email protected]
47.  10.42 aaron paskow
48.  10.49 uesyuu
49.  10.51 Marcus Siu
50.  10.82 Connor Yungbluth
51.  10.83 NathanaelCubes
52.  10.86 Nicos
53.  10.89 Toothcraver55
54.  10.92 Kerry_Creech
55.  11.01 AdrianCubing
56.  11.07 SirWaffle
57.  11.11 leomannen
58.  11.14 HawaiiLife745
59.  11.19 Legomanz
60.  11.34 MichaelNielsen
61.  11.41 [email protected]
61.  11.41 MartinN13
63.  11.51 riz3ndrr
64.  11.70 BradenTheMagician
65.  11.72 wuque man
66.  11.75 ARandomCuber
67.  11.99 abunickabhi
68.  12.04 Milesb95
69.  12.06 Keenan Johnson
70.  12.07 sigalig
71.  12.21 Neb
72.  12.22 OwenB
73.  12.26 m24816
74.  12.38 Glomnipotent
75.  12.52 VJW
76.  12.54 sasha_dev
77.  12.57 Logan
77.  12.57 Keroma12
79.  12.59 Pyra42
79.  12.59 trav1
81.  12.64 pjk
82.  12.65 whatshisbucket
83.  12.67 thembldlord
84.  12.69 Axel Lönnstedt
85.  12.74 BiscutDNF
85.  12.74 obelisk477
87.  12.99 sleipnir
88.  13.05 Turkey vld
89.  13.09 Cooki348
90.  13.13 ican97
91.  13.22 Coinman_
92.  13.25 Ghost Cuber
93.  13.29 Liam Wadek
94.  13.33 Nard Cubes
95.  13.37 TheodorNordstrand
96.  13.44 begiuli65
97.  13.48 Ian Pang
98.  13.57 skewber10
98.  13.57 Dylan Swarts
100.  13.63 weatherman223
101.  13.65 Richie72
102.  13.67 Angry_Mob
103.  13.69 Antto Pitkänen
104.  13.72 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
105.  13.75 João Vinicius
106.  13.82 colegemuth
107.  13.88 Juicejam
108.  13.95 JMHCubed
109.  14.00 RandomPerson84
110.  14.01 MattP98
111.  14.02 Vincențiu Tarsoaga
112.  14.09 speedcube.insta
113.  14.42 B-cubes
114.  14.69 Reizii_
115.  14.78 bgcatfan
116.  14.81 Brizzle
117.  14.93 fun at the joy
118.  14.96 SpeedCubeReview
119.  15.02 Alpha cuber
120.  15.05 V.Kochergin
121.  15.06 Matt Hudon
122.  15.16 Metallic Silver
123.  15.33 Sub1Hour
124.  15.39 PotatoesAreUs
125.  15.42 brad711
126.  15.48 TheNoobCuber
127.  15.50 Michael123
128.  15.52 buzzteam4
129.  15.53 MathNoobz
130.  15.55 Julio974
131.  15.60 Moreno van Rooijen
132.  15.65 Arnav13
133.  15.67 Fred Lang
134.  15.70 lucas
135.  15.76 connor132435
136.  15.79 Coneman
136.  15.79 EphraYeem
138.  15.92 xyzzy
139.  15.96 Letmeinpls
140.  16.11 filipemtx
141.  16.14 20luky3
142.  16.42 ElectricDoodie
143.  16.68 John Benwell
144.  16.69 Bogdan
144.  16.69 Infraredlizards
146.  16.72 revaldoah
147.  16.73 WoowyBaby
148.  16.74 Schmizee
149.  16.82 Axepick06
150.  17.17 audiophile121
151.  17.50 topppits
152.  17.55 Parke187
153.  17.69 TheCubingAddict980
154.  18.10 dnguyen2204
155.  18.53 minnow
156.  18.57 swankfukinc
157.  19.08 CJCubing
158.  19.10 rubik2005
159.  19.32 dhafin
160.  19.47 Juan Peralta
161.  19.60 ditto_64
162.  19.62 Mike Hughey
163.  19.74 VIBE_ZT
164.  19.84 John123
165.  19.98 TheKingOfTheDarkSide
166.  20.09 Petri Krzywacki
167.  20.24 BleachedTurtle
168.  20.28 InlandEmpireCuber
169.  20.34 deadcat
169.  20.34 UnknownCanvas
171.  20.60 Deri Nata Wijaya
172.  20.77 Aadil- ali
173.  21.48 [email protected]
174.  22.26 SpartanSailor
175.  22.64 Edwardtw92
176.  23.53 Nayano
177.  23.85 Bubbagrub
178.  23.94 theos
179.  24.58 [email protected]
180.  25.52 PingPongCuber
181.  25.65 craccho
182.  25.97 Lvl9001Wizard
183.  26.31 Coolguy28879
184.  26.65 ImmolatedMarmoset
185.  26.79 kmack03
186.  26.82 [email protected]
187.  26.86 Bamboo Cuber
188.  28.13 angry broom
189.  28.83 Foreright
190.  29.56 freshcuber.de
191.  29.67 floweringmywaters
192.  30.41 Jacck
193.  35.13 CroKingFreddy_Cuber
194.  35.78 Billybong378
195.  37.02 MatsBergsten
196.  37.28 Doofnoofer
197.  45.88 taran.pahuja27
198.  55.86 JailtonMendes
199.  1:09.96 iLarryTheOneLung
200.  DNF draven800909
200.  DNF MCuber


*4x4x4*(116)
1.  31.18 cuberkid10
2.  31.86 Stubbi
3.  32.52 Jscuber


Spoiler



4.  32.80 thecubingwizard
5.  34.51 G2013
6.  34.71 Khairur Rachim
7.  35.27 MrKuba600
8.  35.43 Magdamini
9.  35.62 ichcubegern
10.  35.89 Shadowjockey
11.  37.25 PokeCubes
12.  38.21 OriginalUsername
13.  38.56 tJardigradHe
14.  38.64 wuque man
15.  38.71 RileyN23
16.  38.75 AidanNoogie
17.  39.25 turtwig
18.  40.93 asacuber
19.  41.53 JoXCuber
20.  41.66 Jonah Jarvis
21.  41.87 Nicos
22.  42.23 SirWaffle
23.  42.85 DGCubes
24.  42.96 [email protected]
25.  43.01 Coinman_
26.  43.13 CubicPickle
27.  44.35 Luke Garrett
28.  44.88 sigalig
29.  45.17 Marcus Siu
30.  45.25 BradenTheMagician
31.  46.43 Keenan Johnson
32.  46.46 thembldlord
33.  47.13 trav1
34.  47.61 HawaiiLife745
35.  48.10 AdrianCubing
36.  48.25 xyzzy
37.  48.40 Ontricus
38.  49.11 João Vinicius
39.  49.22 sleipnir
40.  49.38 fun at the joy
41.  49.52 Kerry_Creech
42.  49.89 colegemuth
43.  50.48 PotatoesAreUs
44.  50.82 MichaelNielsen
45.  51.22 Aleksandar Dukleski
46.  51.23 m24816
47.  52.16 Vincențiu Tarsoaga
48.  52.23 Pyra42
49.  52.25 OJ Cubing
50.  52.53 ican97
51.  52.60 Neb
52.  52.69 V.Kochergin
53.  52.78 20luky3
54.  53.41 abunickabhi
55.  53.54 RandomPerson84
55.  53.54 Dylan Swarts
57.  53.60 MattP98
58.  53.76 Turkey vld
59.  54.39 Connor Yungbluth
60.  54.47 pjk
61.  55.20 SpeedCubeReview
62.  56.12 Fred Lang
63.  56.23 ARandomCuber
64.  56.29 TheNoobCuber
65.  57.32 Glomnipotent
66.  58.24 Axel Lönnstedt
67.  58.28 boby_okta
68.  58.65 VJW
69.  58.79 lucas
70.  58.91 CJCubing
71.  59.82 Liam Wadek
72.  1:00.49 NathanaelCubes
73.  1:00.72 brad711
74.  1:01.89 Logan
75.  1:02.68 Cooki348
76.  1:02.71 [email protected]
77.  1:02.86 topppits
78.  1:03.23 whatshisbucket
79.  1:03.51 begiuli65
80.  1:03.59 Juicejam
81.  1:03.84 swankfukinc
82.  1:04.90 speedcube.insta
83.  1:05.83 John Benwell
84.  1:05.89 UnknownCanvas
85.  1:05.91 weatherman223
86.  1:06.11 Metallic Silver
87.  1:06.38 MartinN13
88.  1:08.54 Antto Pitkänen
89.  1:08.75 OwenB
90.  1:09.45 audiophile121
91.  1:11.79 Ghost Cuber
92.  1:14.38 BleachedTurtle
93.  1:15.45 Petri Krzywacki
94.  1:16.20 SpartanSailor
95.  1:16.61 Reizii_
96.  1:16.63 VIBE_ZT
97.  1:16.67 InlandEmpireCuber
98.  1:19.49 Infraredlizards
99.  1:19.66 B-cubes
100.  1:20.70 Julio974
101.  1:23.04 Angry_Mob
102.  1:27.18 One Wheel
103.  1:27.92 Alpha cuber
104.  1:28.17 Mike Hughey
105.  1:28.62 Nayano
106.  1:34.41 dnguyen2204
107.  1:36.89 theos
108.  1:46.39 PingPongCuber
109.  1:50.57 Jacck
110.  1:51.45 freshcuber.de
111.  2:08.93 Michael123
112.  2:11.96 angry broom
113.  2:24.87 [email protected]
114.  2:43.08 [email protected]
115.  4:04.11 Billybong378
116.  DNF MCuber


*5x5x5*(85)
1.  1:02.52 Jscuber
2.  1:02.61 cuberkid10
3.  1:06.35 Shadowjockey


Spoiler



4.  1:06.39 Khairur Rachim
5.  1:07.85 thecubingwizard
6.  1:08.84 ichcubegern
7.  1:12.80 SirWaffle
8.  1:13.63 OriginalUsername
9.  1:14.74 AidanNoogie
10.  1:17.39 MrKuba600
11.  1:17.71 PokeCubes
12.  1:17.74 RileyN23
13.  1:18.49 Marcus Siu
14.  1:23.13 Nicos
15.  1:23.75 CubicPickle
16.  1:24.01 HawaiiLife745
17.  1:25.60 sigalig
18.  1:25.69 turtwig
19.  1:26.15 Keroma12
20.  1:26.40 thembldlord
21.  1:26.76 Magdamini
22.  1:28.20 abunickabhi
23.  1:28.38 Milesb95
24.  1:28.45 Jonah Jarvis
25.  1:28.54 Keenan Johnson
26.  1:32.10 Coinman_
27.  1:33.07 xyzzy
28.  1:34.02 colegemuth
29.  1:34.26 [email protected]
30.  1:35.76 Vincențiu Tarsoaga
31.  1:36.74 João Vinicius
32.  1:37.38 OJ Cubing
33.  1:38.27 YoniStrass
34.  1:39.28 Neb
35.  1:39.43 MichaelNielsen
36.  1:39.55 PotatoesAreUs
37.  1:39.56 VJW
38.  1:40.13 Dylan Swarts
39.  1:41.54 Turkey vld
40.  1:43.40 Ontricus
41.  1:44.49 m24816
42.  1:48.61 ARandomCuber
43.  1:49.75 fun at the joy
44.  1:51.92 Fred Lang
45.  1:51.96 Luke Garrett
46.  1:52.23 riz3ndrr
47.  1:52.46 whatshisbucket
48.  1:54.98 NathanaelCubes
49.  1:56.66 brad711
50.  1:57.71 BleachedTurtle
51.  1:58.58 swankfukinc
52.  2:00.67 skewber10
53.  2:01.43 Pyra42
54.  2:02.14 OwenB
55.  2:09.44 Last Layer King
56.  2:09.80 MartinN13
57.  2:10.09 Alpha cuber
58.  2:10.68 RandomPerson84
59.  2:12.12 Mike Hughey
60.  2:12.44 topppits
61.  2:14.26 Cooki348
62.  2:16.35 sleipnir
63.  2:19.43 Liam Wadek
64.  2:19.90 V.Kochergin
65.  2:23.06 Infraredlizards
66.  2:24.10 UnknownCanvas
67.  2:24.57 One Wheel
68.  2:25.05 Antto Pitkänen
69.  2:26.13 VIBE_ZT
70.  2:28.36 Reizii_
71.  2:29.74 SpartanSailor
72.  2:31.07 Axel Lönnstedt
73.  2:33.19 Nayano
74.  2:38.98 Petri Krzywacki
75.  2:39.51 weatherman223
76.  2:51.27 Logan
77.  3:29.35 Lvl9001Wizard
78.  3:38.33 Julio974
79.  3:46.77 MatsBergsten
80.  3:48.75 freshcuber.de
81.  4:22.21 PingPongCuber
82.  DNF DGCubes
82.  DNF asacuber
82.  DNF Ernest Fowler
82.  DNF [email protected]


*6x6x6*(40)
1.  2:02.63 ichcubegern
2.  2:06.18 cuberkid10
3.  2:10.43 Shadowjockey


Spoiler



4.  2:14.89 OriginalUsername
5.  2:25.56 Keroma12
6.  2:33.55 xyzzy
7.  2:38.13 Marcus Siu
8.  2:39.02 CubicPickle
9.  2:42.64 HawaiiLife745
10.  2:45.94 Coinman_
11.  2:46.48 Vincențiu Tarsoaga
12.  2:47.14 thembldlord
13.  2:51.95 Magdamini
14.  2:56.37 Neb
15.  2:58.13 [email protected]
16.  2:59.33 João Vinicius
17.  3:12.42 PotatoesAreUs
18.  3:12.63 Keenan Johnson
19.  3:13.11 RileyN23
20.  3:18.40 Ontricus
21.  3:26.99 m24816
22.  3:28.37 buzzteam4
23.  3:31.84 OJ Cubing
24.  3:32.38 swankfukinc
25.  3:34.98 Dylan Swarts
26.  3:51.53 whatshisbucket
27.  3:58.93 NathanaelCubes
28.  3:58.96 BleachedTurtle
29.  3:59.91 VJW
30.  4:11.71 One Wheel
31.  4:18.50 UnknownCanvas
32.  4:19.21 Mike Hughey
33.  5:00.87 topppits
34.  5:07.94 hotufos
35.  5:17.97 Nayano
36.  5:24.13 Liam Wadek
37.  5:50.25 Petri Krzywacki
38.  6:22.13 Reizii_
39.  DNF AidanNoogie
39.  DNF brad711


*7x7x7*(24)
1.  2:59.59 ichcubegern
2.  3:27.83 cuberkid10
3.  3:45.37 Keroma12


Spoiler



4.  3:56.51 SirWaffle
5.  3:58.33 xyzzy
6.  4:01.75 OriginalUsername
7.  4:03.76 thembldlord
8.  4:12.09 Magdamini
9.  4:26.77 CubicPickle
10.  4:32.72 Coinman_
11.  4:43.72 Keenan Johnson
12.  5:16.08 swankfukinc
13.  5:32.86 m24816
14.  6:11.03 NathanaelCubes
15.  6:15.41 Liam Wadek
16.  6:19.70 Mike Hughey
17.  6:26.04 VJW
18.  6:51.55 Infraredlizards
19.  8:04.44 Antto Pitkänen
20.  9:22.82 Petri Krzywacki
21.  DNF Vincențiu Tarsoaga
21.  DNF João Vinicius
21.  DNF OJ Cubing
21.  DNF Dylan Swarts


*2x2x2 blindfolded*(69)
1.  3.27 PlatonCuber
2.  3.34 asacuber
3.  3.84 Khairur Rachim


Spoiler



4.  4.36 leomannen
5.  4.52 Kered
6.  4.70 MichaelNielsen
7.  4.99 TheDubDubJr
8.  6.90 OriginalUsername
9.  7.64 JoXCuber
10.  8.58 AdrianCubing
11.  9.16 PokeCubes
12.  9.43 turtwig
13.  9.46 Magdamini
14.  10.90 jaysammey777
15.  10.91 TipsterTrickster
16.  11.52 NathanaelCubes
17.  11.56 Color Cuber
18.  11.85 G2013
19.  12.12 aaron paskow
20.  12.46 MartinN13
21.  14.52 ichcubegern
22.  14.54 abunickabhi
23.  15.53 weatherman223
24.  15.99 Connor Yungbluth
25.  17.65 thembldlord
26.  17.95 Angry_Mob
27.  19.50 The Cubinator
28.  19.68 angry broom
29.  21.85 MattP98
30.  22.50 Ontricus
31.  23.06 MatsBergsten
32.  24.68 Last Layer King
33.  24.91 Mike Hughey
34.  25.86 HawaiiLife745
35.  26.23 whatshisbucket
36.  26.41 buzzteam4
37.  27.12 Turkey vld
38.  27.89 [email protected]
39.  30.53 Glomnipotent
40.  30.92 Axel Lönnstedt
41.  31.68 cuberkid10
42.  33.46 Cooki348
43.  35.20 Antto Pitkänen
44.  35.70 TheodorNordstrand
45.  35.74 Moreno van Rooijen
46.  36.62 Deri Nata Wijaya
47.  36.81 VJW
48.  37.22 xyzzy
49.  38.18 RandomPerson84
50.  39.05 Axepick06
51.  39.07 InlandEmpireCuber
52.  41.97 WoowyBaby
53.  42.86 João Vinicius
54.  43.00 Jacck
54.  43.00 Juicejam
56.  48.80 Bubbagrub
57.  52.42 Fred Lang
58.  52.93 Bogdan
59.  1:02.42 Lvl9001Wizard
60.  1:04.54 Arnav13
61.  1:10.23 Logan
62.  1:25.13 John Benwell
63.  1:58.78 Alpha cuber
64.  2:30.63 Metallic Silver
65.  DNF fun at the joy
65.  DNF Billybong378
65.  DNF MCuber
65.  DNF BradenTheMagician
65.  DNF m24816


*3x3x3 blindfolded*(49)
1.  21.17 G2013
2.  23.21 sigalig
3.  32.81 ican97


Spoiler



4.  35.40 abunickabhi
5.  40.49 thembldlord
6.  49.36 BiscutDNF
7.  53.19 thecubingwizard
8.  55.91 Keroma12
9.  57.44 Connor Yungbluth
10.  59.28 jaysammey777
11.  1:05.57 revaldoah
12.  1:06.67 dhafin
13.  1:06.91 Last Layer King
14.  1:07.63 Deri Nata Wijaya
15.  1:11.15 NathanaelCubes
16.  1:12.29 Ontricus
17.  1:16.59 Helmer Ewert
18.  1:29.14 ichcubegern
19.  1:30.55 BradenTheMagician
20.  1:31.41 boby_okta
21.  1:33.21 Glomnipotent
22.  1:34.74 [email protected]
23.  1:34.76 PokeCubes
24.  1:38.06 turtwig
25.  1:41.45 MattP98
26.  1:41.58 VJW
27.  1:45.54 Mike Hughey
28.  1:50.11 MatsBergsten
29.  1:51.52 Nicos
30.  1:53.28 m24816
31.  1:57.89 HawaiiLife745
32.  1:58.13 JoXCuber
33.  2:08.69 elimescube
34.  2:12.42 Cooki348
35.  2:18.97 Juicejam
36.  2:30.00 João Vinicius
37.  2:32.90 Magdamini
38.  2:48.62 xyzzy
39.  2:50.88 whatshisbucket
40.  2:57.16 Jacck
41.  3:11.21 fun at the joy
42.  3:19.64 Turkey vld
43.  3:35.73 Lvl9001Wizard
44.  4:26.35 leomannen
45.  DNF dnguyen2204
45.  DNF angry broom
45.  DNF theos
45.  DNF MCuber
45.  DNF Liam Wadek


*4x4x4 blindfolded*(19)
1.  1:41.14 sigalig
2.  3:09.10 ican97
3.  3:54.60 thembldlord


Spoiler



4.  5:41.77 Mike Hughey
5.  5:52.00 VJW
6.  6:50.86 MatsBergsten
7.  7:06.27 Deri Nata Wijaya
8.  8:05.68 Ontricus
9.  8:48.27 [email protected]
10.  9:56.81 Jacck
11.  20:21.67 brad711
12.  DNF Glomnipotent
12.  DNF G2013
12.  DNF dnguyen2204
12.  DNF Alpha cuber
12.  DNF OJ Cubing
12.  DNF leudcfa
12.  DNF NathanaelCubes
12.  DNF Dylan Swarts


*5x5x5 blindfolded*(13)
1.  4:19.57 sigalig
2.  8:32.55 OJ Cubing
3.  9:32.26 G2013


Spoiler



4.  14:17.45 MatsBergsten
5.  17:18.99 Jacck
6.  18:04.32 VJW
7.  23:49.84 Ontricus
8.  36:47.51 [email protected]
9.  41:58.87 brad711
10.  DNF abunickabhi
10.  DNF thembldlord
10.  DNF Connor Yungbluth
10.  DNF Mike Hughey


*6x6x6 blindfolded*(4)
1.  28:11.24 Mike Hughey
2.  36:53.30 MatsBergsten
3.  DNF Jacck
3.  DNF thembldlord

*7x7x7 blindfolded*(3)
1.  52:47.13 Jacck
2.  DNF MatsBergsten
2.  DNF Mike Hughey

*3x3x3 multiple blindfolded*(24)
1.  53/60 60:00 sigalig
2.  16/17 53:14 Deri Nata Wijaya
3.  17/20 57:23 thembldlord


Spoiler



4.  13/16 57:37 Mike Hughey
5.  15/21 49:24 Keroma12
6.  7/7 23:06 VJW
7.  9/11 56:40 Jacck
8.  6/6 27:21 Last Layer King
9.  3/3 2:50 G2013
10.  3/3 17:01 [email protected]
11.  4/5 34:22 Juicejam
12.  5/7 48:32 Helmer Ewert
13.  2/2 3:03 boby_okta
14.  2/2 7:11 HawaiiLife745
15.  2/2 8:22 João Vinicius
16.  3/4 21:59 MatsBergsten
17.  2/3 3:06 abunickabhi
18.  1/2 4:31 revaldoah
18.  1/2 9:15 Cooki348
18.  1/3 14:54 M O
18.  1/3 15:23 Zeke Mackay
18.  2/6 35:11 Dylan Swarts
18.  5/12 55:55 BiscutDNF
18.  0/3 14:35 NathanaelCubes


*3x3x3 one-handed*(125)
1.  13.01 Khairur Rachim
2.  14.08 uesyuu
3.  14.33 Luke Garrett


Spoiler



4.  14.41 Jscuber
5.  15.85 Kylegadj
6.  16.42 turtwig
7.  16.70 OriginalUsername
8.  16.80 asacuber
9.  17.00 thecubingwizard
10.  17.01 AidanNoogie
11.  17.06 tJardigradHe
12.  17.28 PokeCubes
13.  17.30 ichcubegern
14.  17.69 Shadowjockey
15.  17.75 cuberkid10
16.  18.10 Helmer Ewert
17.  18.15 NathanaelCubes
17.  18.15 sleipnir
19.  18.54 HawaiiLife745
20.  18.89 riz3ndrr
21.  19.19 Magdamini
22.  19.33 CubicPickle
23.  19.53 [email protected]
24.  20.09 vedroboev
25.  20.43 Ontricus
26.  20.52 MCuber
27.  20.66 Aleksandar Dukleski
28.  20.75 SirWaffle
29.  21.04 ARandomCuber
30.  21.08 BradenTheMagician
31.  21.13 RandomPerson84
32.  21.27 Kerry_Creech
33.  21.38 Nicos
34.  21.43 TheDubDubJr
35.  21.86 Last Layer King
36.  22.13 AdrianCubing
37.  22.24 Toothcraver55
38.  22.32 wuque man
39.  22.55 abunickabhi
40.  22.65 DGCubes
41.  22.72 leomannen
42.  22.78 [email protected]
43.  23.14 boby_okta
44.  23.17 thembldlord
45.  23.34 Glomnipotent
46.  23.37 RileyN23
47.  23.70 MichaelNielsen
48.  23.74 MrKuba600
49.  24.13 João Vinicius
50.  24.44 begiuli65
51.  24.56 Pyra42
52.  24.63 xyzzy
53.  24.66 Jonah Jarvis
54.  24.87 Coinman_
55.  25.55 speedcube.insta
56.  25.96 weatherman223
57.  26.32 Antto Pitkänen
58.  26.62 Angry_Mob
59.  26.71 JoXCuber
60.  26.72 Axel Lönnstedt
61.  26.82 Milesb95
62.  27.05 Liam Wadek
63.  27.20 OwenB
64.  27.63 revaldoah
65.  28.45 Turkey vld
66.  28.58 skewber10
66.  28.58 MattP98
68.  28.59 Moreno van Rooijen
69.  28.98 Keenan Johnson
70.  29.21 MathNoobz
71.  29.22 B-cubes
72.  29.38 V.Kochergin
73.  29.40 lucas
74.  29.50 Vincențiu Tarsoaga
75.  29.51 Neb
76.  29.81 Logan
77.  29.99 TheNoobCuber
78.  30.12 Cooki348
79.  30.18 Fred Lang
80.  30.33 VJW
81.  30.65 trav1
82.  30.74 Julio974
83.  31.10 Juicejam
84.  31.41 Dylan Swarts
85.  31.93 Alpha cuber
86.  32.42 SpeedCubeReview
87.  33.21 m24816
88.  33.46 fun at the joy
89.  33.89 audiophile121
90.  34.12 buzzteam4
91.  34.41 Bogdan
92.  35.01 InlandEmpireCuber
93.  35.04 PotatoesAreUs
94.  37.80 Mike Hughey
95.  38.50 Axepick06
96.  39.22 Bubbagrub
97.  40.80 Juan Peralta
98.  40.92 VIBE_ZT
99.  42.07 John123
100.  42.32 Arnav13
101.  42.69 brad711
102.  42.70 freshcuber.de
103.  43.29 Parke187
104.  45.89 Infraredlizards
105.  46.10 Schmizee
106.  46.31 Petri Krzywacki
107.  46.54 whatshisbucket
108.  46.64 Deri Nata Wijaya
109.  47.33 Brizzle
110.  47.68 BleachedTurtle
111.  47.79 John Benwell
112.  50.61 Nard Cubes
113.  51.84 bgcatfan
114.  56.01 PingPongCuber
115.  58.39 SpartanSailor
116.  59.94 WoowyBaby
117.  1:03.36 Nayano
118.  1:03.69 angry broom
119.  1:05.75 Jacck
120.  1:07.72 [email protected]
121.  1:09.88 CJCubing
122.  1:20.79 Lvl9001Wizard
123.  1:25.47 theos
124.  1:25.91 Billybong378
125.  1:27.74 Bamboo Cuber


*3x3x3 With feet*(16)
1.  47.29 OriginalUsername
2.  48.37 cuberkid10
3.  52.47 BradenTheMagician


Spoiler



4.  1:01.76 Sean Hartman
5.  1:11.54 Bubbagrub
6.  1:29.48 Mike Hughey
7.  1:36.97 ichcubegern
8.  1:45.59 João Vinicius
9.  2:03.18 Logan
10.  2:03.33 MattP98
11.  2:11.95 Neb
12.  4:18.11 Liam Wadek
13.  5:00.77 VJW
14.  11:13.21 thembldlord
15.  DNF skewber10
15.  DNF Nayano


*3x3x3 Match the scramble*(16)
1.  28.53 boby_okta
2.  32.12 ichcubegern
3.  32.84 thecubingwizard


Spoiler



4.  40.65 abunickabhi
5.  51.13 PokeCubes
6.  53.73 Ontricus
7.  54.79 InlandEmpireCuber
8.  1:03.63 Mike Hughey
9.  1:04.46 Magdamini
10.  1:09.86 whatshisbucket
11.  1:12.82 Fred Lang
12.  1:16.63 m24816
13.  1:45.46 João Vinicius
14.  2:41.96 MatsBergsten
15.  DNF G2013
15.  DNF thembldlord


*3x3x3 Fewest moves*(25)
1.  24.67 (28, 23, 23) TheDubDubJr
2.  26.00 (25, 25, 28) thecubingwizard
3.  27.33 (30, 26, 26) TheodorNordstrand


Spoiler



4.  27.67 (29, 26, 28) Kit Clement
5.  28.00 (33, 26, 25) Theo Leinad
6.  29.33 (29, 27, 32) Shadowjockey
7.  30.33 (26, 28, 37) Bogdan
8.  31.33 (35, 29, 30) Jacck
8.  31.33 (33, 30, 31) craccho
10.  32.67 (33, 33, 32) Bubbagrub
11.  33.33 (37, 29, 34) asacuber
12.  34.33 (43, 32, 28) WoowyBaby
13.  35.33 (39, 34, 33) Mike Hughey
14.  35.67 (38, 31, 38) OriginalUsername
15.  37.33 (34, 28, 50) ichcubegern
16.  37.67 (35, 39, 39) revaldoah
17.  43.00 (42, 44, 43) João Vinicius
18.  49.33 (53, 46, 49) abunickabhi
19.  60.00 (63, 57, 60) Liam Wadek
20.  60.33 (68, 64, 49) InlandEmpireCuber
21.  DNF (25, DNF, 32) CyanSandwich
21.  DNF (26, DNS, DNS) jakgun0130
21.  DNF (36, 33, DNS) Underwatercuber
21.  DNF (33, DNS, DNS) Trig0n
21.  DNF (56, DNS, DNS) OwenB


*2-3-4 Relay*(73)
1.  41.45 cuberkid10
2.  47.18 thecubingwizard
3.  48.05 Khairur Rachim


Spoiler



4.  48.07 Jonah Jarvis
5.  55.36 CubicPickle
6.  56.10 PokeCubes
7.  56.69 DGCubes
8.  56.92 OriginalUsername
9.  57.52 Magdamini
10.  57.95 wuque man
11.  58.42 G2013
12.  59.02 MrKuba600
13.  59.06 ichcubegern
14.  59.90 Luke Garrett
15.  1:00.11 SirWaffle
16.  1:00.95 Nicos
17.  1:02.17 Marcus Siu
18.  1:02.36 [email protected]
19.  1:02.96 colegemuth
20.  1:02.99 vedroboev
21.  1:04.82 thembldlord
22.  1:04.94 HawaiiLife745
23.  1:06.75 BradenTheMagician
24.  1:07.82 Coinman_
25.  1:08.35 Keenan Johnson
26.  1:09.13 Ontricus
27.  1:10.40 AdrianCubing
28.  1:10.50 NathanaelCubes
29.  1:11.21 Connor Yungbluth
30.  1:12.53 Neb
31.  1:12.68 João Vinicius
32.  1:13.80 xyzzy
33.  1:13.97 m24816
34.  1:14.25 RandomPerson84
35.  1:16.12 abunickabhi
36.  1:16.63 fun at the joy
37.  1:18.44 Cooki348
38.  1:18.83 Aleksandar Dukleski
39.  1:18.99 PotatoesAreUs
40.  1:21.58 weatherman223
41.  1:24.84 swankfukinc
42.  1:25.42 Fred Lang
43.  1:26.63 Axel Lönnstedt
44.  1:27.51 Turkey vld
45.  1:27.87 VJW
46.  1:28.68 Juicejam
47.  1:29.42 whatshisbucket
48.  1:30.01 [email protected]
49.  1:30.79 Vincențiu Tarsoaga
50.  1:31.23 Arnav13
51.  1:31.29 Antto Pitkänen
52.  1:32.65 Julio974
53.  1:35.55 Liam Wadek
54.  1:35.71 Infraredlizards
55.  1:36.83 V.Kochergin
56.  1:37.92 John Benwell
57.  1:38.69 Mike Hughey
58.  1:39.05 Logan
59.  1:41.01 InlandEmpireCuber
60.  1:46.09 Petri Krzywacki
61.  1:46.25 UnknownCanvas
62.  1:46.40 BleachedTurtle
63.  1:54.21 Nayano
64.  1:54.71 VIBE_ZT
65.  1:55.46 OwenB
66.  1:57.31 B-cubes
67.  2:16.88 theos
68.  2:29.95 sleipnir
69.  2:32.34 freshcuber.de
70.  2:46.27 Jacck
71.  3:02.97 angry broom
72.  3:12.94 MatsBergsten
73.  5:39.00 Billybong378


*2-3-4-5 Relay*(45)
1.  1:35.32 cuberkid10
2.  1:53.97 Khairur Rachim
3.  1:56.74 ichcubegern


Spoiler



4.  2:10.74 PokeCubes
5.  2:16.32 OriginalUsername
6.  2:17.63 wuque man
7.  2:22.83 abunickabhi
8.  2:23.09 thembldlord
9.  2:26.77 Jonah Jarvis
10.  2:29.43 CubicPickle
11.  2:35.98 Keenan Johnson
12.  2:39.47 [email protected]
13.  2:46.48 Neb
14.  2:54.80 João Vinicius
15.  2:55.27 PotatoesAreUs
16.  2:56.81 Coinman_
17.  2:57.76 Ontricus
18.  2:59.13 HawaiiLife745
19.  3:04.54 colegemuth
20.  3:06.84 Fred Lang
21.  3:07.96 VJW
22.  3:08.15 RandomPerson84
23.  3:10.27 m24816
24.  3:15.68 fun at the joy
25.  3:22.59 Axel Lönnstedt
26.  3:28.62 whatshisbucket
27.  3:32.20 Cooki348
28.  3:38.82 swankfukinc
29.  3:41.00 Infraredlizards
30.  3:43.59 Antto Pitkänen
31.  3:47.21 BleachedTurtle
32.  3:48.83 Liam Wadek
33.  3:48.86 V.Kochergin
34.  3:53.96 OwenB
35.  3:58.53 weatherman223
36.  4:06.55 John Benwell
37.  4:11.55 Petri Krzywacki
38.  4:25.28 Nayano
39.  4:28.93 InlandEmpireCuber
40.  4:29.60 B-cubes
41.  4:32.43 Mike Hughey
42.  4:41.43 Julio974
43.  6:05.50 Jacck
44.  6:37.47 freshcuber.de
45.  7:09.73 [email protected]


*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(17)
1.  3:55.01 cuberkid10
2.  4:05.64 ichcubegern
3.  4:55.00 OriginalUsername


Spoiler



4.  5:01.89 thembldlord
5.  5:49.36 [email protected]
6.  6:07.76 m24816
7.  6:37.89 swankfukinc
8.  7:00.89 VJW
9.  7:37.02 NathanaelCubes
10.  7:53.09 BleachedTurtle
11.  7:55.55 whatshisbucket
12.  8:19.01 Mike Hughey
13.  8:55.20 Liam Wadek
14.  9:25.31 Antto Pitkänen
15.  9:41.00 Nayano
16.  10:41.56 Petri Krzywacki
17.  11:11.15 Jacck


*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(12)
1.  7:14.40 ichcubegern
2.  7:16.24 cuberkid10
3.  9:02.90 OriginalUsername


Spoiler



4.  9:12.78 thembldlord
5.  9:32.50 xyzzy
6.  10:45.08 leudcfa
7.  10:50.56 m24816
8.  13:38.88 swankfukinc
9.  13:45.63 VJW
10.  15:16.29 Mike Hughey
11.  16:49.13 Liam Wadek
12.  17:15.08 Antto Pitkänen


*Clock*(45)
1.  5.18 jaysammey777
2.  5.28 TipsterTrickster
3.  6.07 Kerry_Creech


Spoiler



4.  6.08 MartinN13
5.  6.55 ARandomCuber
6.  6.61 Djangovend
7.  7.42 AdrianCubing
8.  7.76 MattP98
9.  8.00 TheDubDubJr
10.  8.11 JoXCuber
11.  8.12 cuberkid10
12.  8.63 MCuber
13.  8.83 vedroboev
14.  8.86 PotatoesAreUs
15.  8.93 Sean Hartman
16.  9.62 trav1
17.  10.42 Matt Hudon
18.  10.79 Luke Garrett
19.  10.94 Shadowjockey
20.  11.04 Magdamini
21.  11.76 G2013
22.  11.90 The Cubinator
23.  12.11 OriginalUsername
24.  12.15 thembldlord
25.  13.94 InlandEmpireCuber
26.  15.21 HawaiiLife745
27.  16.02 ichcubegern
28.  16.20 RyuKagamine
29.  16.38 VIBE_ZT
30.  16.48 weatherman223
31.  16.73 Parke187
32.  17.10 Mike Hughey
33.  17.17 Antto Pitkänen
34.  17.83 Liam Wadek
35.  18.44 swankfukinc
36.  19.55 Neb
37.  19.70 MichaelNielsen
38.  19.78 NathanaelCubes
39.  21.36 freshcuber.de
40.  23.13 Julio974
41.  25.98 m24816
42.  27.60 elimescube
43.  30.10 Infraredlizards
44.  34.79 fun at the joy
45.  DNF Fred Lang


*Megaminx*(50)
1.  47.34 AidanNoogie
2.  47.35 thecubingwizard
3.  49.51 Magdamini


Spoiler



4.  55.83 whatshisbucket
5.  55.86 Khairur Rachim
6.  58.71 cuberkid10
7.  1:04.92 MrKuba600
8.  1:06.53 ichcubegern
9.  1:09.11 [email protected]
10.  1:09.52 wuque man
11.  1:09.68 MCuber
12.  1:09.99 OriginalUsername
13.  1:10.87 tJardigradHe
14.  1:14.28 trav1
15.  1:15.62 Luke Garrett
16.  1:15.64 HawaiiLife745
17.  1:16.18 JoXCuber
18.  1:16.53 Shadowjockey
19.  1:16.77 PokeCubes
20.  1:19.64 Turkey vld
21.  1:21.58 V.Kochergin
22.  1:32.19 Fred Lang
23.  1:32.98 Neb
24.  1:34.57 m24816
25.  1:35.28 Keenan Johnson
26.  1:35.59 thembldlord
27.  1:38.66 Marcus Siu
28.  1:39.00 MartinN13
29.  1:41.73 swankfukinc
30.  1:44.79 João Vinicius
31.  1:45.27 abunickabhi
32.  1:45.86 Axel Lönnstedt
33.  1:46.35 NathanaelCubes
34.  1:48.85 Antto Pitkänen
35.  1:49.17 Jonah Jarvis
36.  1:52.05 fun at the joy
37.  2:03.67 Cooki348
38.  2:12.21 VIBE_ZT
39.  2:20.31 Mike Hughey
40.  2:30.17 Infraredlizards
41.  2:34.27 Petri Krzywacki
42.  2:36.95 Liam Wadek
43.  2:44.94 VJW
44.  2:45.56 weatherman223
45.  2:48.69 Julio974
46.  2:53.84 topppits
47.  3:11.10 PingPongCuber
48.  3:45.85 Nayano
49.  3:50.15 Billybong378
50.  DNF Aleksandar Dukleski


*Pyraminx*(109)
1.  2.06 Pyra42
2.  2.58 The Cubinator
3.  2.71 aaron paskow


Spoiler



4.  2.74 Ghost Cuber
5.  2.76 tJardigradHe
6.  2.79 Magdamini
7.  2.80 MrKuba600
8.  2.93 MichaelNielsen
8.  2.93 jason3141
10.  3.06 DGCubes
11.  3.26 Djangovend
12.  3.66 Kerry_Creech
13.  3.68 Cooki348
14.  3.82 Ontricus
14.  3.82 MartinN13
16.  4.00 oliviervlcube
17.  4.01 Toothcraver55
18.  4.10 Sean Hartman
19.  4.24 thecubingwizard
20.  4.27 Nicos
21.  4.28 whatshisbucket
22.  4.31 vedroboev
23.  4.33 JoXCuber
24.  4.41 thembldlord
25.  4.44 Marcus Siu
26.  4.46 asacuber
27.  4.54 Turkey vld
28.  4.59 JMHCubed
29.  4.65 Liam Wadek
30.  4.66 Vincențiu Tarsoaga
31.  4.97 TipsterTrickster
32.  4.98 TheDubDubJr
32.  4.98 OriginalUsername
34.  4.99 jaysammey777
35.  5.01 begiuli65
36.  5.04 leomannen
37.  5.14 cuberkid10
38.  5.16 BradenTheMagician
39.  5.26 Shadowjockey
40.  5.30 João Vinicius
41.  5.32 RileyN23
42.  5.35 lucas
43.  5.39 Zeke Mackay
44.  5.40 NathanaelCubes
45.  5.50 G2013
46.  5.53 HawaiiLife745
47.  5.54 TheodorNordstrand
48.  5.77 Luke Garrett
49.  5.84 ichcubegern
50.  5.86 Billybong378
51.  5.96 Neb
52.  6.00 UnknownCanvas
53.  6.01 Connor Yungbluth
54.  6.03 Logan
55.  6.05 Keenan Johnson
55.  6.05 wuque man
57.  6.15 tigermaxi
58.  6.16 RandomPerson84
59.  6.24 Julio974
60.  6.42 Parke187
61.  6.53 trav1
62.  6.59 AdrianCubing
62.  6.59 Reizii_
64.  6.67 [email protected]
65.  6.75 V.Kochergin
66.  7.04 MattP98
67.  7.21 Aleksandar Dukleski
68.  7.41 InlandEmpireCuber
69.  7.50 TheNoobCuber
70.  7.80 weatherman223
71.  7.85 Antto Pitkänen
72.  8.00 OwenB
73.  8.02 VJW
74.  8.09 riz3ndrr
75.  8.39 Angry_Mob
76.  8.41 hotufos
77.  8.44 Axel Lönnstedt
78.  8.51 VIBE_ZT
79.  8.64 ARandomCuber
80.  8.71 OJ Cubing
81.  8.77 Dylan Swarts
82.  8.88 B-cubes
83.  8.95 Axepick06
84.  9.13 skewber10
85.  9.24 PotatoesAreUs
86.  9.41 Infraredlizards
87.  9.46 Fred Lang
88.  9.50 Alpha cuber
89.  10.26 topppits
90.  10.43 Bogdan
91.  10.58 CJCubing
92.  11.00 fun at the joy
93.  11.20 swankfukinc
94.  11.28 abunickabhi
95.  11.56 theos
96.  12.23 PingPongCuber
97.  12.35 BleachedTurtle
98.  12.84 Nard Cubes
99.  12.96 ImmolatedMarmoset
100.  13.51 Mike Hughey
101.  13.55 Brizzle
102.  13.83 CroKingFreddy_Cuber
103.  13.96 m24816
104.  13.98 Ian Pang
105.  14.68 freshcuber.de
106.  15.43 Jacck
107.  17.37 Nayano
108.  26.73 Bamboo Cuber
109.  DNF MCuber


*Square-1*(73)
1.  9.64 Marcus Siu
2.  9.74 PokeCubes
3.  9.91 thecubingwizard


Spoiler



4.  11.95 cuberkid10
5.  12.58 Zach Clark
6.  12.83 Shadowjockey
7.  13.05 Sean Hartman
8.  13.79 asacuber
9.  14.87 leomannen
10.  15.04 Connor Yungbluth
11.  15.19 TipsterTrickster
12.  16.06 BradenTheMagician
13.  16.49 thembldlord
14.  16.51 Luke Garrett
15.  16.82 ichcubegern
16.  16.87 TheDubDubJr
17.  17.07 MichaelNielsen
18.  17.28 AidanNoogie
19.  17.35 Turkey vld
20.  17.88 Keenan Johnson
21.  17.93 Kerry_Creech
22.  17.97 MattP98
23.  18.33 DGCubes
24.  18.49 trav1
25.  18.75 OriginalUsername
26.  18.84 tJardigradHe
27.  19.11 Magdamini
28.  19.98 G2013
29.  19.99 Valken
30.  20.04 MrKuba600
31.  20.48 jaysammey777
32.  20.52 OJ Cubing
33.  20.86 [email protected]
34.  21.58 HawaiiLife745
35.  22.43 João Vinicius
36.  23.28 whatshisbucket
37.  24.62 VIBE_ZT
38.  25.39 NathanaelCubes
39.  27.37 Fred Lang
40.  27.39 riz3ndrr
41.  27.66 weatherman223
42.  28.50 Metallic Silver
43.  29.06 Logan
44.  30.26 CubicPickle
45.  31.31 Neb
46.  31.58 Ontricus
47.  32.59 buzzteam4
48.  33.58 begiuli65
49.  33.66 Schmizee
50.  33.93 The Cubinator
51.  34.03 Vincențiu Tarsoaga
52.  35.05 OwenB
53.  36.59 dhafin
54.  37.04 fun at the joy
55.  37.53 wuque man
56.  37.79 Liam Wadek
57.  41.72 Infraredlizards
58.  41.91 m24816
59.  42.13 Julio974
60.  42.88 BleachedTurtle
61.  44.33 Antto Pitkänen
62.  45.81 Reizii_
63.  47.74 theos
64.  48.93 Mike Hughey
65.  49.78 InlandEmpireCuber
66.  51.72 Bogdan
67.  54.38 Axel Lönnstedt
68.  55.59 abunickabhi
69.  58.11 PingPongCuber
70.  1:01.26 swankfukinc
71.  1:01.65 Alpha cuber
72.  1:04.73 Nayano
73.  DNF MCuber


*Skewb*(110)
1.  2.77 RileyN23
2.  3.44 MrKuba600
3.  3.51 JMHCubed


Spoiler



4.  3.72 [email protected]
5.  3.95 Kylegadj
6.  4.04 riz3ndrr
7.  4.08 Magdamini
8.  4.18 asacuber
9.  4.27 LowSkill
10.  4.48 TipsterTrickster
11.  4.49 MichaelNielsen
12.  4.58 Color Cuber
13.  4.59 Metallic Silver
14.  4.61 tJardigradHe
15.  4.97 Marcus Siu
16.  5.05 thecubingwizard
17.  5.11 Sean Hartman
18.  5.20 vedroboev
19.  5.30 João Vinicius
20.  5.37 NathanaelCubes
21.  5.52 hotufos
22.  5.57 weatherman223
23.  5.58 Legomanz
24.  5.68 Antto Pitkänen
24.  5.68 Caleb/spooderskewb
26.  5.75 Alpha cuber
27.  5.78 MartinN13
28.  5.86 OriginalUsername
29.  5.87 jaysammey777
30.  5.88 tigermaxi
31.  5.99 MattP98
31.  5.99 ichcubegern
33.  6.07 HawaiiLife745
33.  6.07 leomannen
35.  6.09 Shadowjockey
35.  6.09 Turkey vld
37.  6.13 The Cubinator
38.  6.17 Luke Garrett
39.  6.25 [email protected]
40.  6.42 AidanNoogie
41.  6.62 Kerry_Creech
41.  6.62 cuberkid10
43.  6.66 TheDubDubJr
44.  6.73 trav1
45.  7.13 Julio974
46.  7.18 WoowyBaby
47.  7.21 Coneman
48.  7.29 V.Kochergin
49.  7.37 DGCubes
50.  7.40 thembldlord
51.  7.71 PokeCubes
51.  7.71 Toothcraver55
51.  7.71 VIBE_ZT
54.  7.95 Aleksandar Dukleski
55.  8.02 Vincențiu Tarsoaga
56.  8.09 whatshisbucket
57.  8.29 Neb
58.  8.45 Infraredlizards
59.  8.51 Keenan Johnson
60.  8.60 Ontricus
61.  8.70 Logan
62.  8.95 Keroma12
63.  9.12 Ghost Cuber
64.  9.20 Connor Yungbluth
65.  9.38 Angry_Mob
65.  9.38 [email protected]
67.  9.42 Bogdan
68.  9.63 Pyra42
68.  9.63 Schmizee
70.  9.70 sigalig
71.  9.71 angry broom
72.  9.75 InlandEmpireCuber
73.  9.78 CubicPickle
74.  9.85 PotatoesAreUs
75.  9.86 OJ Cubing
76.  9.89 fun at the joy
77.  10.25 OwenB
78.  10.78 Dylan Swarts
79.  10.80 xyzzy
80.  10.81 lucas
81.  10.89 Parke187
82.  10.94 Fred Lang
83.  11.00 Billybong378
84.  11.06 Nard Cubes
85.  11.12 Juicejam
86.  11.41 m24816
87.  11.82 Aadil- ali
88.  11.88 wuque man
89.  12.09 swankfukinc
90.  12.11 Nicos
90.  12.11 theos
92.  12.18 abunickabhi
93.  12.47 Liam Wadek
94.  12.78 Mike Hughey
95.  12.94 Axel Lönnstedt
96.  13.27 topppits
97.  13.42 Nayano
98.  13.53 ImmolatedMarmoset
99.  14.71 BleachedTurtle
100.  14.84 Jonah Jarvis
101.  15.60 PingPongCuber
102.  15.84 brad711
103.  16.29 Cooki348
104.  19.86 Glomnipotent
105.  20.26 Jacck
106.  20.81 freshcuber.de
107.  24.76 MatsBergsten
108.  26.41 iLarryTheOneLung
109.  DNF draven800909
109.  DNF MCuber


*Kilominx*(27)
1.  20.72 jaysammey777
2.  29.02 whatshisbucket
3.  30.28 OriginalUsername


Spoiler



4.  30.43 ichcubegern
5.  33.49 Magdamini
6.  36.50 Turkey vld
7.  37.23 Fred Lang
8.  40.37 Logan
9.  42.64 Infraredlizards
10.  46.73 m24816
11.  46.87 Neb
12.  47.08 Axel Lönnstedt
13.  47.57 WoowyBaby
14.  47.97 VIBE_ZT
15.  50.07 thembldlord
16.  53.30 Julio974
17.  53.56 abunickabhi
18.  55.15 NathanaelCubes
19.  57.94 Mike Hughey
20.  1:00.05 Billybong378
21.  1:01.92 BleachedTurtle
22.  1:04.39 João Vinicius
23.  1:05.95 Dylan Swarts
24.  1:010.00 swankfukinc
25.  1:19.79 InlandEmpireCuber
26.  1:20.85 PingPongCuber
27.  DNF Metallic Silver


*Mini Guildford*(17)
1.  3:48.59 cuberkid10
2.  4:12.14 Magdamini
3.  4:54.47 OriginalUsername


Spoiler



4.  5:09.52 thembldlord
5.  5:27.64 ichcubegern
6.  6:17.39 Ontricus
7.  6:24.29 NathanaelCubes
8.  6:29.76 swankfukinc
9.  6:33.25 Neb
10.  6:53.68 abunickabhi
11.  7:37.12 Antto Pitkänen
12.  7:40.89 m24816
13.  9:37.43 Liam Wadek
14.  9:55.47 Julio974
15.  9:55.84 Alpha cuber
16.  10:36.39 Mike Hughey
17.  10:43.26 InlandEmpireCuber


*Redi Cube*(25)
1.  9.67 João Vinicius
2.  11.89 DGCubes
3.  13.84 Trig0n


Spoiler



4.  16.30 Ontricus
5.  18.60 OriginalUsername
6.  20.12 ichcubegern
7.  21.48 Logan
8.  21.49 Metallic Silver
9.  22.25 Neb
10.  23.17 Fred Lang
11.  23.61 NathanaelCubes
12.  24.65 VIBE_ZT
13.  27.73 Axel Lönnstedt
14.  28.72 InlandEmpireCuber
15.  28.80 Dylan Swarts
16.  29.43 Julio974
17.  31.36 abunickabhi
18.  32.18 Billybong378
19.  32.40 Liam Wadek
20.  35.82 m24816
21.  37.07 Mike Hughey
22.  38.34 Ghost Cuber
23.  49.50 swankfukinc
24.  51.53 thembldlord
25.  58.22 Jacck


*Master Pyraminx*(17)
1.  28.25 vedroboev
2.  34.43 Ontricus
3.  46.21 Julio974


Spoiler



4.  46.37 ichcubegern
5.  51.56 Billybong378
6.  52.41 Kit Clement
7.  56.37 abunickabhi
8.  57.59 BleachedTurtle
9.  1:05.80 m24816
10.  1:05.82 Mike Hughey
11.  1:08.19 thembldlord
12.  1:14.53 VIBE_ZT
13.  1:30.91 swankfukinc
14.  1:52.73 Jacck
15.  2:00.56 NathanaelCubes
16.  3:16.58 InlandEmpireCuber
17.  DNF SirWaffle



*Contest results*(224)
1.  1344 OriginalUsername
2.  1322 ichcubegern
3.  1280 cuberkid10


Spoiler



4.  1213 Magdamini
5.  1165 thecubingwizard
6.  1164 thembldlord
7.  1048 [email protected]
8.  1020 HawaiiLife745
9.  1014 PokeCubes
10.  1008 NathanaelCubes
11.  1007 Ontricus
12.  985 Shadowjockey
13.  969 MrKuba600
14.  951 Luke Garrett
15.  942 asacuber
16.  939 Khairur Rachim
17.  908 João Vinicius
18.  865 MichaelNielsen
19.  841 Marcus Siu
20.  828 tJardigradHe
21.  799 Neb
22.  798 RileyN23
23.  797 G2013
24.  796 CubicPickle
24.  796 DGCubes
26.  794 TheDubDubJr
27.  782 abunickabhi
28.  766 Nicos
29.  761 Keenan Johnson
30.  743 whatshisbucket
31.  736 Turkey vld
32.  734 Kerry_Creech
33.  730 vedroboev
34.  728 JoXCuber
35.  721 turtwig
36.  711 AidanNoogie
37.  710 m24816
38.  709 jaysammey777
39.  706 leomannen
40.  704 VJW
41.  691 Jonah Jarvis
42.  669 BradenTheMagician
43.  668 AdrianCubing
44.  660 wuque man
45.  650 Connor Yungbluth
46.  649 Sean Hartman
47.  645 Liam Wadek
48.  642 Antto Pitkänen
49.  622 weatherman223
50.  619 trav1
51.  614 Vincențiu Tarsoaga
52.  605 sigalig
53.  600 MartinN13
54.  599 SirWaffle
55.  595 MattP98
56.  592 Aleksandar Dukleski
57.  589 The Cubinator
58.  582 Mike Hughey
59.  580 Cooki348
60.  569 Kylegadj
61.  568 [email protected]
62.  557 xyzzy
63.  555 Coinman_
64.  544 Logan
65.  539 Fred Lang
66.  536 Jscuber
67.  534 Axel Lönnstedt
68.  533 riz3ndrr
69.  523 V.Kochergin
69.  523 fun at the joy
71.  520 boby_okta
72.  517 Helmer Ewert
73.  514 PotatoesAreUs
74.  512 Toothcraver55
75.  507 RandomPerson84
76.  492 Dylan Swarts
77.  491 TipsterTrickster
78.  489 ARandomCuber
79.  477 OwenB
80.  476 Pyra42
81.  475 Julio974
82.  465 Angry_Mob
83.  453 Djangovend
84.  441 begiuli65
85.  440 LowSkill
86.  436 aaron paskow
87.  421 colegemuth
88.  417 swankfukinc
89.  414 Keroma12
90.  410 jason3141
91.  407 JMHCubed
92.  401 VIBE_ZT
93.  400 Glomnipotent
94.  398 Juicejam
95.  395 PlatonCuber
96.  392 OJ Cubing
97.  385 Legomanz
98.  384 Ghost Cuber
99.  374 InlandEmpireCuber
100.  370 Alpha cuber
101.  369 TheodorNordstrand
102.  361 lucas
103.  357 Metallic Silver
104.  355 jancsi02
105.  352 Infraredlizards
106.  349 sleipnir
107.  335 skewber10
108.  325 WoowyBaby
109.  322 Lachlan Stephens
110.  314 Stubbi
111.  308 BleachedTurtle
112.  301 buzzteam4
113.  289 brad711
114.  285 uesyuu
115.  281 Bogdan
116.  276 Nard Cubes
117.  274 Jacck
117.  274 Milesb95
119.  270 B-cubes
119.  270 ican97
121.  262 Reizii_
122.  255 Zeke Mackay
123.  253 gutte02
124.  252 Richie72
125.  251 Last Layer King
126.  246 Arnav13
127.  243 Coneman
128.  240 YoniStrass
129.  238 Schmizee
130.  236 hotufos
131.  234 tigermaxi
132.  232 Kered
132.  232 TheNoobCuber
134.  225 Parke187
135.  224 Deri Nata Wijaya
136.  221 SpeedCubeReview
136.  221 topppits
136.  221 MCuber
139.  218 Moreno van Rooijen
140.  217 MatsBergsten
141.  215 sasha_dev
142.  214 UnknownCanvas
143.  207 speedcube.insta
144.  205 angry broom
145.  202 revaldoah
146.  201 John Benwell
147.  197 Petri Krzywacki
148.  196 Andrew_Douzenis
148.  196 Axepick06
150.  192 Billybong378
151.  185 pjk
152.  184 mihnea3000
153.  182 Brizzle
154.  177 BiscutDNF
155.  173 Matt Hudon
155.  173 Nayano
157.  171 DhruvA
158.  166 20luky3
159.  162 ExultantCarn
160.  159 Ian Pang
160.  159 Color Cuber
162.  151 Bubbagrub
163.  149 CJCubing
164.  148 PingPongCuber
165.  145 theos
166.  136 MathNoobz
167.  133 SpartanSailor
168.  127 audiophile121
169.  119 obelisk477
170.  117 dhafin
171.  111 freshcuber.de
172.  107 bgcatfan
173.  101 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
174.  99 minnow
175.  96 dnguyen2204
175.  96 oliviervlcube
177.  92 filipemtx
178.  91 Aadil- ali
179.  90 Lvl9001Wizard
180.  89 TheCubingAddict980
180.  89 [email protected]
182.  88 Caleb/spooderskewb
182.  88 Michael123
184.  82 Sub1Hour
185.  78 Juan Peralta
186.  73 Zach Clark
187.  72 ImmolatedMarmoset
187.  72 John123
189.  70 connor132435
190.  68 EphraYeem
191.  66 Letmeinpls
192.  63 ElectricDoodie
193.  60 One Wheel
194.  52 [email protected]
195.  51 craccho
196.  49 Valken
197.  48 [email protected]
197.  48 Kit Clement
199.  47 rubik2005
200.  44 ditto_64
201.  40 TheKingOfTheDarkSide
202.  39 Trig0n
203.  36 Bamboo Cuber
203.  36 deadcat
205.  35 Coolguy28879
206.  31 Theo Leinad
206.  31 elimescube
208.  30 CroKingFreddy_Cuber
208.  30 Edwardtw92
210.  21 iLarryTheOneLung
211.  20 RyuKagamine
211.  20 kmack03
213.  17 leudcfa
214.  16 Foreright
215.  15 CyanSandwich
216.  14 jakgun0130
216.  14 floweringmywaters
216.  14 draven800909
219.  13 Underwatercuber
220.  9 Doofnoofer
221.  8 M O
221.  8 taran.pahuja27
223.  7 Ernest Fowler
223.  7 JailtonMendes


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 20, 2019)

224 competitors this week. The winner is a very amazing number - the product of the first four primes.



Spoiler



2 x 3 x 5 x 7 =








That means the winner is *iLarryTheOneLung!* Congratulations!!


----------

